# Taking a reg case and making it ROCK!



## MKmods (Feb 26, 2008)

*Taking a reg case and making it ROCK! (Part 2 begins on page 15)*

I have been modding for a while now (my first mod was here many moons ago). I have made quite a few origional cases and a few very advanced Lan boxes from Carbonfiber. 
In meeting many people at LANs I have noticed that 95% use plain ol reg stamped steel cases.
In this log I am going to take one of those cases and turn it into a whole different monster..


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing how this mod will turn out


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

last month I had a dream of an Acrylic ATX Cube with Chambers on the Side Panels with Distilled Water and Plastic Fish. when I woke up I started to jot it down then I remembered this  Toy when I went to Australia to my Brother wedding it was a Acrylic Box with 2 Frogs and it was some kind of Mercury you shake it.

what are the benefits of Carbon Fiber? 

- Christine


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2008)

Lightweight, hard, non-conductive, and black.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

carbon fiber can't be cheaper? and wouldn't you have to construct the chassis out of carbon fiber plastic otherwise coating it over steel would be kinda pointless? what kind of mods are you going to do to the rosewill case?

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> last month I had a dream of an Acrylic ATX Cube with Chambers on the Side Panels with Distilled Water and Plastic Fish. when I woke up I started to jot it down then I remembered this  Toy when I went to Australia to my Brother wedding it was a Acrylic Box with 2 Frogs and it was some kind of Mercury you shake it.
> 
> what are the benefits of Carbon Fiber?
> 
> - Christine





calvary1980 said:


> carbon fiber can't be cheaper? and wouldn't you have to construct the chassis out of carbon fiber plastic otherwise coating it over steel would be kinda pointless? what kind of mods are you going to do to the rosewill case?
> 
> - Christine


Carbonfiber is quite a bit MORE than other materials. As for the Rosewill case I plan on making a guide for others on how to improve the cooling of their similar cases.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

oh, believe me... if you haven't seen this guy on OCN.... your in for a treat! wait till you see his fans!!!


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

oh cool are those air ducts or just rubber trim? how do you apply the carbon fiber with an epoxy or some other adhesive? I think I would be interested in applying that on Case Panels for Scratch Resistant?

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

EDIT:


calvary1980 said:


> oh cool are those air ducts or just rubber trim? how do you apply the carbon fiber with an epoxy or some other adhesive? I think I would be interested in applying that on Case Panels for Scratch Resistant?
> - Christine


Sorry Christine I missed this post..I mod the fans round than use a piece of rubber trim around them, it allows the fans to be swiveled to adjust airflow(and eliminates the ugly screws) The Carbonfiber is applied with a 2 part epoxy than after curing I add a 2 part Polyurethane over it to give it more depth,gloss.


Ok now on to the Rosewill. As you can see its similar to many other cases, stamped steel and perforated holes for fan grills(VERY restrictive).






the exhaust is made for either a 80 or 90mm fan. I plan on using two 80s as there is not enough room for a 120mm fan




One thing I like is the holes in the mobo tray (good for aiding cooling of the back of the mobo)

Here it is with the hardware installed





The case is less deep than other cases so there is room for the 8600GTs but there is interference with the 8800GT with the Hdds





I ran it for 20 min playing CSS and TF2 and the temps were NUTTS, the FX62 was in the upper 70s and the GPUs were in the 50C range. A good reason for part of the  CPU temp was the crummy alum cooler but it was obvious there was poor airflow in stock form


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

another idea, what about castors on the bottom with a shroud for air, it looks so bare!

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

just wait and you'll see!!!! i know whats comming!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

one shroud coming right up...
I am not using H20 to cool this because it is designed for people who dont want the expense or bother of H20.



fitseries3 said:


> just wait and you'll see!!!! i know whats comming!


LOL, you cheater


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

*scratches her chin in suspicion* did you pencil in for a shroud or air filter looks like it.

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

this is just funny. it's going in fast forward. no one gets that he has this stuff done already. wait till you see the fan! 

damn mark, you mod fast!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok I disassemble the case removing the HDD rack. I cut out the back panel to fit the two 80mm fans. 

For painting "metal" i like to use "self etching Primer" as it grabs the metal better. Now most cases are painted or plated with some coating to prevent rusting. The coating is MUCH better than what most of us could apply so I DONT sand it all off. 
What I like to do is wash the parts with mild dish soap to remove surface grease (remember every time you touch the metal with your fingers it leaves a bit of grease)

try to not handle the parts too much, I like to barely touch the ends/corners.

After they dry I scuff them a bit with some 320grit (try to get the corners too) you dont need to work crazy hard here just scuff the surface to give the primer something to grip to. Now I  put on a couple of coats of primer. There are different colors of primer (gray,red balck)too so if you are gonna paint your case white dont choose a black primer, lol

READ THE CAN DIRECTIONS, this is one of the most important things. If it says paint in 70 degrees F. try to paint in 70F(as close as you can) also do not use cold paint to paint a warm part. If the can feels cold set it in a bucket of warm water for 5 min to warm it up (sprays better) and if it says several light coats are better than use a few light coats (if the paint runs thats a VERY heavy coat)

A Very important Part is to let the paint dry first. I am always impatient and usually dont wait long enough, in the best case scenario will let the top coat scratch easy and worst case the top coat may dissolve the primer and make a mess. 

After the primer dries I lightly sand it with about a 400grit (I use what I have laying around, 320,360 400,600) Than its time for the color coat.
There are basically 2 types of paint we use in cans Enamel and Lacquer. Enamel dries slower and is thicker but tends to be more glossy. Lacquer is duller but dries faster (much) and goes on thinner. If you spray lacquer over a Enamel Primer you need to MAKE SURE you let the enamel primer dry or the solvents in the Lacquer will eat up the enamel. Enamel uses a milder thinner and will not ruin lacquer primer as easy. So I like to use Lacquer for the Primer (read the can because a bunch of primers are Enamel) If you want a shiny top coat and you use a Lacquer for the color coat that you will probably need a clear top coat (again make sure the paint is dry before covering it with another paint)

Some people sand the top color coat (if using Lacquer for the color coat) before adding the clear, if you do make sure its dry and us a very fine sand paper (like 1000 or 1500grit) sand it lightly(just enough to get rid of the dust or roughness) This works with Lacquer as it dries in about a half hour or less. 

I usually dont cover Enamel with a clear because it can take weeks for the enamel to dry.(it dries from the outside in)

[


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

what is that a delta fan? very nice finish, 2 week cure in 2 minutes! 

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> what is that a delta fan? very nice finish, 2 week cure in 2 minutes! - Christine


Nope I make special Silenx fans for my mods

And good point Cavary, letting the paint and primer dry properly really helps to prevent easy scratches






fitseries3 said:


> this is just funny. it's going in fast forward. no one gets that he has this stuff done already. wait till you see the fan!
> damn mark, you mod fast!



Normaly I dont mess with the top as I like air to enter the front and exit the rear. When you add side and top fans it interferes with the airflow. But in this comp I am using a NorthQ fanless PS with a mesh case (lol, liars there is a small 70mm fan inside)

So I am cutting a vent (no fan) to help cool the top of the ps and allow excess heat to escape if needed




I cut the hole with a pair of tin snips and lined it with molding I got from MNPCtech.com

Here is a shot of the 2 80mm exhausts


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey MK
good to see you again
i think... ;-)


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> Hey MK
> good to see you again
> i think... ;-)


You think?

Talk about a blast from the past... hows life going Sir Mustang?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

damnit MK,  my PM box on OCN keeps filling from people asking what happened!!!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok I grabbed a scrap of perforated alum and bent myself a grill for the exhaust fans




I really like working with the perforated alum as it is easy to bend,cut and I can use the holes like a guide.

Here is what the front looks like





That just wont do, so out come the tin snips and now there are a pair of 120mm fans free to breath


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

wow man, for 20 dollar case, you sure make it look good so far!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

thank you CS..
here is a shot of the exhaust fan grill and PS mounted





I will be using a AC Freezer for a cooler and I like to color them a bit, here is a shot with the base coat





Here it is with a bit of anodize blue finish




Im not worried about painting the top plate raising temps (1st because I have done it a bunch of times before and 2 its only the top plate)

Here is a shot of the modders mesh painted with the same blue




notice the PS below, its mesh as well and this vent will allow heat to escape


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm caught now I'll have to see the END shot LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

pretty nice there.. never thought about painting the top of my heatsink... and your welcome man


----------



## panchoman (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice man! thats a crazy job on such a cheap case!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Frogger
I just got my 80mm Blue Silenx fans to replace the Ultras used for mock up






Now on to the lower front fan. Usually i go nutts with the silenx fans but this time I wanted to keep it simple (more like what everyone else would use)
Here is what I do to the fans normally





On this build I wanted to keep it simple but 3xtr3m3 suggested to add lights to the fan. So I picked up a few Blue LEDs and mounted them in the fan




I wired them in series (-+-+-+) and used a 200ohm resister. I soldered them to the circut board of the fan


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 27, 2008)

its all looking really good and is giving me a few ideas for a case alter on down the track


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Panchoman and Skrbrug..
A couple years ago while i was at my local plastics place I saw a piece of tubing and figured It would be good for something, turns out its a perfect fit inside the Silenx fans





I get out my Dremel and cut away what is in the way




it helps a bunch by directing the air at the GPU and chipset


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2008)

NICE great way to help with the passive cooling


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Its funny cause the passive coolers work really good compared to the stock GT coolers. I also REALLY like that the fins run from the front to back aiding airflow even more.

The temps with this card are gonna be really nice. Now I wish I had waited and got a pair of the 9600GTs...

Because of the size of the tube it also helps cool the X Fi.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking very good man.  What do you use to cut that plastic?  The cuts look real smooth.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

its really rough in the pict...I cut with a Dremel and a reinforced blade, than I file it, sand it and when I think I am ready to finish I use a flame to polish the edge.

I just realized that pict is my 590 mobo and I am using the 570. So the GPU will rise a notch and I will have to cut off the top lip on the tube...

Now in the lower front there is an open space





I cut a piece of smoke plastic and mold it to cover the edge of the mobo where the wires plug in





voila





Here you can see the piece I made to mount the Hdds(they are a perfect fit sideways in the DVD bay)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG MK. This has got to be one of the more in-depth work logs I have seen in a while. I congratulate you on the hard work. Looks great so far.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Jr. Most was done (just the wiring left)so it was easy to post. 

Il get to the wiring prob tomorrow and thurs, thats the part I am really good at.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow man thats some awsome case work. You gotta come over and do the same to my 20$ rosewill lol


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL, be happy to hook you up....
I am running a Scythe Fan controller for the front 120mm fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998040
and as usual I cant leave it alone (the knobs stick out WAY too far)






I make a bracket out of a scrap piece of perforated alum





Its a nice display with 2 fan controllers, 2 temp sensors and a buzzer if the fan RPM gets to 0





Here is what it looks like in the front(knobs only stick out about 1/8" now)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

MK, your thread on OCN has been in the top 10 for the past 4 hours.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmm, subscribed. And I stopped over at OCN for the hell of it, but he already pulled the pics. lol. The pics are their property my ass. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

pics were pulled from OCN yesterday right before he got banned i believe.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, subscribed. And I stopped over at OCN for the hell of it, but he already pulled the pics. lol. The pics are their property my ass. lol.


My point exactly.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

it's pretty good I guess, I think more people are interested in making side windows and air ducts. not liking the air duct though I think it's too long and the end is going to bite you in the ass one day. one thing I hate more than anything is mismatched colors if you ever revisit this case you should put some masking tape and newspaper over the scythe LCD and paint the face plate 

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> it's pretty good I guess, I think more people are interested in making side windows and air ducts. not liking the air duct though I think it's too long and the end is going to bite you in the ass one day. one thing I hate more than anything is mismatched colors if you ever revisit this case you should put some masking tape and newspaper over the scythe LCD and paint the face plate
> 
> - Christine


Good point about the face plate, I love for peops to help out. 

(how are comps ever gonna improve if we dont work together)

as to your baloney about the duct...ur wrong.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

i like it. (the duct, that is). 

MK, what's the best way to go about putting a window in my TJ07 side panel? i thought about getting it machined like i did my subfloor but the aluminum is pretty thin.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i like it. (the duct, that is).
> 
> MK, what's the best way to go about putting a window in my TJ07 side panel? i thought about getting it machined like i did my subfloor but the aluminum is pretty thin.


I like to make side windows press fit, cut hole line with gasket and cut window exactly the ID of the gasket and press it in (no screws)


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

duct is too long what happens if you want to put an X2, GX2 or 2900XT in! by the way you know any paint artist that do cases? I was thinking of getting my Stacker 832 done in GI Green (can do) but I need this on the front http://www.amachron.com/ODDBALL_SAYS.jpg (artist)

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL, Donald Sutherland Rules!!!



calvary1980 said:


> duct is too long what happens if you want to put an X2, GX2 or 2900XT in! by the way you know any paint artist that do cases? I was thinking of getting my Stacker 832 done in GI Green (can do) but I need this on the front http://www.amachron.com/ODDBALL_SAYS.jpg (artist)
> - Christine



first, I forgot you dont know me... the chances of this case lasting a week are 1 in a million..(I LOVE to build, once done they mean nothing and usually get scrapped)

Sorry my style is a little plain and I havent hooked up with any artists. Your idea sounds really nice.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah, my new rig is called Oddball http://youtube.com/watch?v=5pMeb4ZSHh8 Woof Woof! wanted to paint the inside Light Green like a tank and the outside a Darker Green with cloth smudges and on the front bezel the Oddball Photo is there a way to transfer or recreate it on some kinda decal that I can stick on or do I have to get it painted?

here is my rig http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/7830/stackerzc9.jpg E8500, 8800GTS vMod, 2x2 Crucial Ballistix Tracer, Hard Drives and Mother Board unknown right now haven't ordered them yet.

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

if it was me I would paint the case olive drab and have a case wrap (big decal) of the pict you have and wrap it around the front.

Something like this
http://www.jab-tech.com/product.php?productid=2346

and woof woof woof woof...sounds like a nice comp


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

im a little woman with a big tank, not a comp  I'll have to look into decals I guess that was what I was talking about just don't know where to go to get it printed on.

how are the LED on the fan can't imagine they look as nice as transparent fan housings.

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> im a little woman with a big tank, not a comp  I'll have to look into decals I guess that was what I was talking about just don't know where to go to get it printed on.
> how are the LED on the fan can't imagine they look as nice as transparent fan housings.
> - Christine



the idea was for ambient light (to basically light the tube and GPU) and a faint glow in the front (im old and not really impressed with flashy)

Google is ur friend...
http://www.4decals.com/


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 27, 2008)

*tkpenalty dies from the awesomeness....


Going to use any acoustic dampening?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

the Silenx fans are very quiet (GPU is passive cooled and so is the PS) Comp is gonna be almost silent.
I do have a bunch of that case foam lining but I may save it for a different mod. And Thanks a lot.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> the Silenx fans are very quiet (GPU is passive cooled and so is the PS) Comp is gonna be almost silent.
> I do have a bunch of that case foam lining but I may save it for a different mod. And Thanks a lot.



How about the HDD? Heard of HDD suspension?


----------



## intel igent (Feb 27, 2008)

@ Mk : very nice! i like the originality of your mods and the quality is good as well 

@ calvary1980 : if you know of a good/custom autobody shop you can have the case done there. if you happened to find a custom shop that also does airbrushing you coud have it all completed in 1 place


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> How about the HDD? Heard of HDD suspension?


Il post a pict later, but the Hdds are attached by rubber mounts.
I also use the WD 160gig Hdds (except for Laptop Hdds probably the quietest ones out there)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Il post a pict later, but the Hdds are attached by rubber mounts.
> I also use the WD 160gig Hdds (except for Laptop Hdds probably the quietest ones out there)



yeah.... i've had this idea of raiding 4-6 laptop drives to make a silent, low power but fast desktop machine. striping to 4-6 drives would still be really fast if you used 7200rpm sata 2.5" drives.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

I havent benched a lot in the past because basically when i finish a case I tear it apart and start building another. I remember 2 Laptop Hdds in Raid0 being faster than 1 of my WD 160gigs.
A couple of things about the laptop hdds is they are very quiet, take up practically no space, and only need 5v to run.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

so 4-6 7200rpm laptop drives in raid 0 would dominate 2 10k raptors and take less power, AND they wont be so damn loud! they might cost the same though.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey MKmods, I'm also wanting to paint the inside of my case black, is there any tips you can give a modding noob like myself?

THANKS 

PS your case rocks so far!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn mark thats a nice on the inside of the case can't wait to see it finished


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

In addition to what he tells you, be sure to look at this post (#15) in this thread.  I'll most likely be picking up this same primer and paint from Autozone or something to paint the inside of my case.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> Damn mark thats a nice on the inside of the case can't wait to see it finished



Thanks for stopping by Shinobi and welcome to TPU..


oli_ramsay said:


> Hey MKmods, I'm also wanting to paint the inside of my case black, is there any tips you can give a modding noob like myself?
> THANKS
> PS your case rocks so far!


I will edit #15 to add more info...



fitseries3 said:


> so 4-6 7200rpm laptop drives in raid 0 would dominate 2 10k raptors and take less power, AND they wont be so damn loud! they might cost the same though.


when I was on here before I had 4 hitachi 80 gig in Raid0 and they kicked the Pair of Raptors in Raid0 in the ass. The raptor guys had to get 4 of them to beat me...(lol, $600 for Hdds)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet! Also oli_ramsay, I'll be painting my case next week (it should be arriving at my house in Newport today!) and I'll do my best to give you lots of details in my project log!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

I really got to say Mk, your making a lot of people want to buy low to get sweet looking cases! Nice mod, and love the work.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Big thanks Cold Storm. Most cant afford the Lian li or Silverstones, this log is for them.

Modding teaches you skills that you will use the rest of your life in MANY different fields. 

I think its time for modding to be elevated to the next level.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, if you want to say mod then you have to change something. And this is a step like Slade, and a few others have done on here. A REAL MOD. I'm with you on all thoughts of modding. 
Now to think of what I should do?


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice work on the case. I wish I had that sort of talent.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 27, 2008)

could you share some details on how you modded the fans like that?

did you just grind the "ears" off and smooth sand the frames? also how did you manage to get the fan blades separated from the motor?

again great mod and great pix thnx for sharing


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 27, 2008)

This build kicks more ass than, you know, Chuck Norris!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nice Work*

Hey M8 you do some fine work. Like the use of all the varied materials and the stylish detailing with the Duplicolor. You are a true Case Modder IMO. Keep it up.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

intel igent said:


> how did you manage to get the fan blades separated from the motor?



If you peel the sticker off of a fan, you will see a series of washers and o-rings and locks on the fan's axle.  Use a small knife or screwdriver to pop off the metal locking ring, and slide it off 

Try it out with an old fan you don't care about.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

What HE, /\ said....
Yes, I basically cut the ears off than grind them down on my belt sander






Than the hard part smoothing them..I use Bondo first than multiple coats of filler/primer and keep sanding till smooth.

I use the Silenx fans because if you look close they dont have the bevel on the inside edges the other fans have so this mod works with them (they are good fans too)

than to mount them I cut a hole line it with the rubber edging from PetrasTech and they can be angled (very handy) and it eliminates the ugly screws.






Oliver_FF said:


> This build kicks more ass than, you know, Chuck Norris!


Thanks Oliver, ChucK Norris kicks a LOT of ass...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

@MK sweet! i wondered what you used to do that.

@CD i didn't know you were on TPU.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey M8 you do some fine work. Like the use of all the varied materials and the stylish detailing with the Duplicolor. You are a true Case Modder IMO. Keep it up.



Thanks a LOT for stopping by


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude...MK...that case is jaw dropping! I love it!


----------



## Wakeo91 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mk = Amazing


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

this has got to be the most interesting mod thread I've seen before  (i keep checking for updates to it xD)


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Guys, it means a lot, tomorrow the fun begins (wiring)


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 28, 2008)

Before you start with the fun,Could you maybe expand a little on how you molded the smoked plastic panel?
BTW....very nice work.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL, I made the smoke panel for the wrong mobo (590 and I am using the 570) so I will make a new one tonight and show how I do it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I made the smoke panel for the wrong mobo (590 and I am using the 570) so I will make a new one tonight and show how I do it.



sweet! now i will see how your gonna make my ram duct thingy.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 28, 2008)

i proclaim MK as the case modding guru of tpu... who's with me?


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i proclaim MK as the case modding guru of tpu... who's with me?



+1

I agree, MK's work certainly is something which grabs your attention


----------



## Silverel (Feb 28, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i proclaim MK as the case modding guru of tpu... who's with me?



+2 (fixt!)
...provided he takes up a more permanent residence here


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

Silverel said:


> +1
> 
> ...provided he takes up a more permanent residence here



*pokes* your +2  (i beat you to the post xD)


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Silverel said:


> +1
> 
> ...provided he takes up a more permanent residence here



as long a W1zzard can put up with me im thinking this is a win/win for all of us..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

let MK get back to work so he can get some more pics to drool over!


----------



## panchoman (Feb 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> as long a W1zzard can put up with me im thinking this is a win/win for all of us..



lol, i think he hates me but im still here  maybe you can get a custom title from a mod if enough people deem you the case mod guru of tpu


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> let MK get back to work so he can get some more pics to drool over!



lol good point xD


----------



## panchoman (Feb 28, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> lol good point xD



true that..


----------



## pt (Feb 28, 2008)

we want more pics!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello pt..
Ok here is a shot of the right mobo and parts






Here is the panel mounted




there was not enough difference in the mobos to need to make a new panel, just had to trim some parts

now some asked how to bend the plastic so Il grab a scrap and show you. Working Plastic is like painting it needs practice (and 2 hands, taking picts while bending hot plastic is dumb)

what I do to make a straight bend is clamp the plastic to the edge of my desk, make sure the edge of your surface is even (no holes and chips like mine) or the seam wont be straight





Than I get my heat gun(fancy hair dryer) and heat the corner I want to bend. Make sure you go back and forth or you will melt a hole in the plastic.





Once the plastic gets soft (after a min or 2) than bend it while its soft (gloves help here)





if you want to bend it again in a different spot wait for the first bend to cool. Than heat the second spot(keep the gun moving) and when its soft I use a piece of wood to help keep the bend straight





and Voila




now this looks like crap as i was holding the camera in one hand the stick in another and the heat gun with my 3rd hand...but you should get the idea.

Another thing if you cant get the color plastic you want(clear is cheaper too) you can paint the back side of the plastic and it will look like you have an 1/8" coat of clear over the paint (really nice)




the paint was a reg black metalic(lol, it looks pretty nice)


----------



## overclocker (Feb 28, 2008)

hey wanna mob my case?  im gunna do something nice to my case some time soon


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 28, 2008)

thats nice looking what Grahpics card is that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

MK... you should pull the sticker off of the accelero. it would give it a cleaner look.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

overclocker said:


> hey wanna mob my case?  im gunna do something nice to my case some time soon


yes


Shinobi said:


> thats nice looking what Grahpics card is that?


ECS 8800GT


fitseries3 said:


> MK... you should pull the sticker off of the accelero. it would give it a cleaner look.


will do, thank for the input.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 28, 2008)

MKmods=The Modfather


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> MKmods=The Modfather


very NICE.. I am plenty old enough..


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> now this looks like crap as i was holding the camera in one hand the stick in another and the heat gun with my 3rd hand...but you should get the idea.



Don't mess with the ModFather! He'll strangle you to death with his 3rd hand! 

Looks great ModFather  It's coming together nicely, and getting me more and more excited for that interior case paint!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks DD.
OK now on to the FUN part... *WIRING*.
*THIS IS THE KIDS DO NOT DO THIS AT HOME PART!*
even unplugged the capacitors can hold a charge and zap you. (thanks DD)
(not to mention there goes the whole RMA possibility)

I am using a NorthQ 400 fanless PS (LOL, liars, there is a 70 mm fan on the inside)
(I would MUCH rather be using a Corsair 620 but this is the only PS I have)

First problem is where the wires exit the case, no grommet. They have rolled the edge but I just feel better knowing there is an extra layer of protection around the wires.






I cut a piece of the molding from MNPCtech (thinner than the Petras moulding)




One thing I notice about this PS is inside its BEAUTIFUL. I basically mod all my PSs and when I saw inside my Ultra (back before I knew better) there were multiple wires soldered to a single wire and parts looked messy, just junk compared to the NorthQ(nice job NorthQ )

I think I will sleeve the wires a bit more (looks cheap not going all the way to the inside)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

i had to take my enermax galaxy 1kw apart to retrieve a lost screw. it's INSANE in there. SO many wires!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Should look good sleeved.  IMO PSUs look cleaner if you can sleeve far back enough to ziptie and/or heatshrink *inside* the PSU, so there's nothing but sleeving coming out.  That is a good looking PSU!

_Note to other members:_ *BE CAREFUL* when opening your PSU.  If you've used it within the last few MONTHS, you can *KILL YOURSELF* by touching a capacitor.  Safest thing to do is only open PSUs that haven't been used in a LONG time, or to just NOT TOUCH ANYTHING inside other than screws and wires that you are messing with.  If you want to open one for fun and poke around, make sure it hasn't been used in a year or so.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

I just have to show the difference between Quality and *NOT*
Here is the wiring of the NorthQ





Here is the Ultra Xfinity 500


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 28, 2008)

That Ultra Xfinity 500 PSU, I just wonder how the people who built it knows "what wire does what".

Very cool mod I have to say, and where to get fans like that? Looks like turbines from a jet engine (also very cool).


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Very cool mod I have to say, and where to get fans like that? Looks like turbines from a jet engine (also very cool).


Thanks, got to make em..

Ok on to measuring lengths, I hate all the extra wire wrapped up and stuffed inside all the corners, so I make all the wires the length needed.
usually I solder the wires to the back of the mobo





but this time I wanted the mod to represent more a "Normal" style of wire management.

So to now to separate the wires I need





Now install the PS in the case and cut all the wiring to length




Im running the 24 pin and extra molex for SLI under the front of the cooler and under as they wont block the air to the mosfets.

Looks like this time the back of the case is gonna be pretty clean


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 28, 2008)

The Famous MK Wiring .. are u going to be sodering the power connection to the Mother board this time?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

I want this mod to represent more of a normal mod so no, and besides I have been going nutts not being able to play CSS and TF2...Tonight!, sweet, no more waiting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow. Soldering wires to the back of the mobo...never thought about that before.  Perfect if you're not going to upgrade anything and want a super-clean look.  Better be careful with the solder though, if you bridge one of the connections on the back, you're fried! 

Please feel free to show off some direct soldering another time though!  I'm going to be doing a normal sleeve like this myself, so maybe I'll learn a few tricks from you before I do it


----------



## Frogger (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> very NICE.. I am plenty old enough..



 the WELL used hands atest to that


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

stupid camera, when I want it to take clear close ups of my comps its blurry but get my hand in the way and clear as a bell 


DanishDevil said:


> Wow. Soldering wires to the back of the mobo...never thought about that before.  Perfect if you're not going to upgrade anything and want a super-clean look.



But AWESOME for superior airflow...


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice guide on the acrylic.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

I get busy on modding (I suck on guides) but one day I want to make a proper one. One that shows cutting , drilling, polishing and bending.

Plastic is really easy to work with.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 29, 2008)

mk, just set up a camera and record you doing your work.. thats the best type of guide you can make for stuff like this


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you seen Tribal OverKill's work at Apex? The bar keeps being raised...the Art is growing.

Love this build man...embodies the spirit of Mod.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Feb 29, 2008)

this stuff is really sweet


----------



## mikey8684 (Feb 29, 2008)

why did it end


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

mikey8684 said:


> why did it end


not ended, Im soldering... Il post some wiring picts in a couple hours.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> mk, just set up a camera and record you doing your work.. thats the best type of guide you can make for stuff like this



*hint: think of the 3dGameMan reviews*
"Hello and welcome to TechPowerUp.com I'm The ModFather and today we are going to be looking at how to solder a power sooply's cables to the mothaboard."


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

you guys make me smile. Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 29, 2008)

C'mon MK, post some pics, my DSL is down right now at home so I can only check your thread while at work!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> C'mon MK, post some pics, my DSL is down right now at home so I can only check your thread while at work!


LOL here is one




Im just finishing up the 24 pin cable


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 29, 2008)

It think you need to set up a live feed _ModFather_


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> It think you need to set up a live feed _ModFather_


than I would have to brush my teeth and comb my hair

Before





here is the after shot of the shortened wires and sleeving carried into the PS


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you end up trimming the wires and re-soldering or not?  And how long did that take you?  I honestly haven't sleeved an entire PSU in less than like 4 hours, but then again I've only done 2 or 3.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Did you end up trimming the wires and re-soldering or not?  And how long did that take you?  I honestly haven't sleeved an entire PSU in less than like 4 hours, but then again I've only done 2 or 3.



I cut ALL the wires and made the exactly the length needed to get to where they needed to go. Il post more picts but I am trimming the mobo tray to run the front panel wiring now.

It takes me a couple of hours but I keep changing stuff so that adds a bit.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 29, 2008)

I demand moar pics!!!!oh mighty Modfather


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

Soon Grasshopper, soon....


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok here is what I got so far..






I need to order some better Sata cables but at least I can get back to getting my clock cleaned in TF2.

PS:to Fitseries3, ur right looks cleaner without the sticker..

Oh, yea.. you know how the back of the mobo  tray is always messy with the extra wiring.....




Pretty sweet for a $19 case.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 29, 2008)

Dude thats amazing! Nice work, one question tho doesnt painting the heatsink on the cpu make it run not as cool cause the fins cant dispense heat as fast?


----------



## intel igent (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Ok here is what I got so far..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man what a transformation! i love it! excellent craftsmanship and originality, my hats off 

thanx for posting the process and sharing with the community.

i know i was inspired


----------



## technicks (Feb 29, 2008)

It's only the top fin. No difference.

Yes very nice mod if i may say so.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Dude thats amazing! Nice work, one question tho doesnt painting the heatsink on the cpu make it run not as cool cause the fins cant dispense heat as fast?







This is one I did a couple years ago for a SFF case.
*(DO NOT USE THE WHEEL PAINT ON THE CPU COOLER)
*
Nope measurable difference, the color coat(several layers of paint) is only the top plate and I have checked the temps every time and there is no difference.

You cant see but I also painted the fins and the fins of the AC Accelero black(very light coat of a black Lacquer). The trick is a light coat and there is no performance lost.
*Remember if you use Enamel and a thick coat ur gonna mess it up.*

I still have a bunch to do, Sata cables, Side panel window, front panel (gonna use modders mesh for the face) also I need another PS so I can pop in the other 8800GT(Corsair 620  wait for me, Il be with you soon)

Another thing, I dont know if you noticed but I sure did. usually I wait to paint the inside till the end because I always scratch it. This time I painted it first and I must say the paint used held up 1000%  better than any other Spray Can paint I ever used.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 29, 2008)

This is one of the most beautiful PCs i've seen 

Makes my one look revolting....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 29, 2008)

i'd have you do mine but the shipping cost would KILL me. this TJ07 with everything in it is over 100pounds easily. 

looks amazing! every little detail has been though out and looks great.


----------



## pt (Feb 29, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> This is one of the most beautiful PCs i've seen
> 
> Makes my one look revolting....



haha 
got to agree there


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 29, 2008)

pt said:


> haha
> got to agree there





I love you 
(in a non-gay way )


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 29, 2008)

You know MK? Thats one of the best mods I've seen in a LONG time! really great work and it deserves a 25/10!


----------



## intel igent (Feb 29, 2008)

+1 on the duplicolor excellent paint.

its the only spray paint i use


----------



## Frogger (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Ok here is what I got so far..Pretty sweet for a $19 case.


one of the best case reworks I'v seen this year 
You should be well paid by anyone who contracts for you skills


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 29, 2008)

wow mark that is some awesome work ur work gets better and better every time i see it


----------



## panchoman (Feb 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You know MK? Thats one of the best mods I've seen in a LONG time! really great work and it deserves a 25/10!



I absolutely agree!

Mk, you think you could give us a full 360 on the case?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 29, 2008)

This looks like a brilliant build. Make sure you put it in the TPU case gallery.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks a bunch guys.. This is kind of a simple mod that I used to show just the basics.
Originally the cooling was terrible, now with the addition of a few simple ideas its MUCH better.

A few points..
The exhaust, *Before*




The perforations are better than most here but still restrictive

*After*
You dont need the fancy fans or cover, but 2 beats 1(and removing the perforations helps a lot to aid airflow and reduce noise)





Air Intake
*Before*





*After*





Hdds
*Before*(in the way of GPUs and wiring also restricted airflow)





*After*


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

this is amazing


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks cdawall, 
usually this is where I start tearing it apart and making the next, but with this case/comp I am going to refine it. I will keep posting as I make improvements down the line so stay tuned....


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2008)

you have turned case modding into an art  i am definitely keeping up with this thread!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, I will be! one of the best! and can't wait to get it in the case gally! I'll try and force that 25!


----------



## Shinobi (Mar 1, 2008)

man i love the HDD mount!!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 1, 2008)

MK didn't you used to be on here a couple years ago as a different screen name?


----------



## pt (Mar 1, 2008)

mark


----------



## intel igent (Mar 1, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> MK didn't you used to be on here a couple years ago as a different screen name?



i think so but i wont say for shure ill let him answer


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 1, 2008)

pt said:


> mark



OH YEAH! It was like marklebb or something.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> MK didn't you used to be on here a couple years ago as a different screen name?


Yes I have been markkleb on all the forums. I figured this year its about time to stop goofing off.
I have had mkmods .com for a long time and never did anything with it. 

EDIT:
When I started this mod I checked the temps here they were after I played TF2 for about 20 min (with a junk stock type alum CPU cooler)






I just finished 30min in TF2 and look at the diff (using the painted AC Freezer)





One thing to notice is in the first temps I was using my 8600GTs in SLI and my second one is the 8800GT..what a difference.
I will be swapping the FX62 for my X2 6400 and lapping it to see if it gets better.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 1, 2008)

damn, you got some mad airflow now!!! that's a huge difference!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn, you got some mad airflow now!!! that's a huge difference!


Its gonna get a LOT better. I will tune the airflow, Lap the CPU and coolers. Definately gonna put a Thermalright on the Chipset and experiment with some different TIMs...

Oh yea look at the front




Definitely gonna have to be modded for better flow.

And just a note for you Intel guys, this is a 125watt AMD..I bet the 65watt Intels would run even cooler.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 1, 2008)

overclock it and join the comp...
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2008)

this weekend I am gonna make ur cooler, next week I will mess with this...

I just goof off with OCing so those of you who know what is better? I have a FX 62 and a X2 6400, which should I use? And Lap the surface or remove the IHS?

And for TIM (paste), AS 5 or?

I want to throw on the Thermalright Hr 05 as well.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2008)

MKmods said:


> this weekend I am gonna make ur cooler, next week I will mess with this...
> 
> I just goof off with OCing so those of you who know what is better? I have a FX 62 and a X2 6400, which should I use? And Lap the surface or remove the IHS?
> 
> ...


Don't try to delid a 6400 or 6000+, trust me. lol http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41746

Anyway, use the 6400. Generally clocks higher. Even the bad ones usually hit 3.4Ghz at around 1.5V. That's what mine did, and it ran nice and cool on a lapped AC F64Pro. 55C max load, and 24/7 stable.

As far as TIM, you can't go wrong with the tried and true as5, there's also MX-2 and Ceramique which perform great.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Don't try to delid a 6400 or 6000+, trust me. lol http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41746
> 
> Anyway, use the 6400. Generally clocks higher. Even the bad ones usually hit 3.4Ghz at around 1.5V. That's what mine did, and it ran nice and cool on a lapped AC F64Pro. 55C max load, and 24/7 stable.
> 
> As far as TIM, you can't go wrong with the tried and true as5, there's also MX-2 and Ceramique which perform great.



Thanks for the heads up..


Shinobi said:


> wow mark that is some awesome work ur work gets better and better every time i see it


Thanks Shinobi, you should see it in person, bring ur case over and il hook you up.


----------



## DUNC4N (Mar 1, 2008)

Had to register to post and say sorry to hear about what ever happend over at OCN. I can't see the worklog yet because I'm at work and its blocked, but I can't wait to get home and check out the latest pics.

I'll edit when I get home, and keep up the good work


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by Dunc4n. I am lapping the X2 6400 and will be popping it in in a few.


----------



## DUNC4N (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, man makes me want to tear apart, and start over. Amazing work


----------



## MKmods (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Dunc4n..and welcome to TPU, keep tuned as there will be quite a few upgrades soon...
[like a corsair 520(thanks to spacegoast), another 8800GT and the TForce 590mobo, some side window action, lighting and maybe a face done like my UltraBlue mod with a touch of Carbonfiber thrown in]

(and dont tell anyone but there will be a bit of soldering wires to the mobo too)


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 3, 2008)

AMAZING mod!    If wish my tower looked just half as good as this one will turn out to be.  I was going to atleast paint my case, but I hate removing all the components and stuff... I'll have to upload pix of my tower sometime so it can get a 1/10 vote, lmao.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> AMAZING mod!    If wish my tower looked just half as good as this one will turn out to be.  I was going to atleast paint my case, but I hate removing all the components and stuff... I'll have to upload pix of my tower sometime so it can get a 1/10 vote, lmao.



while you have it empty before you paint it, mod the fan mounts for better breathing...

I was posting a spam in wtf8269's case thread and it came to me. For the rebuild of this mod I will use my PC power & Cooling 510 (I bought a Corsair 520, oh well).
My 510 has been modded a bunch of times in my SFF cases so its pretty butchered up.
I think what I will do is make a new CarbonFiber case for the PS with the wiring sticking out the back of the mobo side and instead of 1 80mm exhaust fan I will put a pair of AC8s blowing through it.

Il post up some picts this week when I get some time.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 4, 2008)

Heya MK, Just got back from a "vacation". DSL was down. 

After looking at everything you really have done a great job and hopefully will see some more work from you.

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the greatest mod I have ever seen.

I came.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

My case love you long time...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2008)

MKmods said:


> My case love you long time...



Sucky, sucky, five dolla?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm impatient and love worklogs... how's the progress going?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm impatient and love worklogs... how's the progress going?



I am just finishing up a new memory cooler for fitseries3 and once its done il break out the PS and the Carbon fiber..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2008)

feel free to post some pics of my cooler if you want. it looks great BTW!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

I think it would look better on your mobo, on my mobo it looks out of place (my memory is in different location)
LOL, it does look kind of different...




(I love looking at this pict)


----------



## Frogger (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ SWEET^^  What's the plan to mount it on the Formula


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2008)

that little tab on the right mounts it to the board.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2008)

Magic.....
(if that fails the little tab screws into the mobo mount)


----------



## Frogger (Mar 5, 2008)

?? how long is it ....looking at the board the 24pin is in the way


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2008)

no... the fan goes at the top of the case.... it's upside down in the pic. the open side is where the 24pin will be.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, it does look kind of different...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent mod there MK


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2008)

*On to stage 2..*

Ok need to make a few decisions here and could use ur help..

I am planning to switch mobos to the 590 (need the PCI X16 X 2 for the 8800GTs)
Adding another 8800GT for SLI
I bought a Corsair 520 but I think I will go with my PC 510 PS
X2 6400 (since everyone seems to be getting around 3.5Ghz)
Building a new free flowing face to the comp
And like tkpenalty mentioned some insulation as well

so here are the questions...

Do I refine the air cooling or water cool it? and why?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2008)

air cool it. it would be cool to see a air cooled computer that runs as cool as one cooled by water. its a challenge!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2008)

Haha I agree!  You'd have to put it in front of a window on a chilly night to get watercooling temps though!

With the X2 6400+ BE, air should be fine.  I don't see too many people getting WAY higher clocks with water than with air, as long as it's good air cooling.  And besides, it'll make me feel better for still being on air


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2008)

Man. does that mod look sweet! making me jealous and envy! May I ask the profession you have?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Man. does that mod look sweet! making me jealous and envy! May I ask the profession you have?


first thanks...
I have had many...
I started (a long long time ago) as a machinist, than a mechanic, than on to custom cars (painting,modding,stereo) than building boats, houses, businesses  and  a handful more..

I just loved working with my hands. Lately my big thing is trying to figure a way to share that knowledge.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> first thanks...
> I have had many...
> I started (a long long time ago) as a machinist, than a mechanic, than on to custom cars (painting,modding,stereo) than building boats, houses, businesses  and  a handful more..
> 
> I just loved working with my hands. Lately my big thing is trying to figure a way to share that knowledge.



Its a great thing that you have there. And I thank you for wanting to share that knowledge. It does seem that computer modding for people like you come as a "second nature" to it. 


I'm just glad that your showing it to us now!


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> first thanks...
> I have had many...
> I started (a long long time ago) as a machinist, than a mechanic, than on to custom cars (painting,modding,stereo) than building boats, houses, businesses  and  a handful more..
> 
> I just loved working with my hands. Lately my big thing is trying to figure a way to share that knowledge.



Personally, I've found the skills I've learned and honed working as a mechanic go a long way lots of the time - especially in the performance market, many upgrades require some extensive modification for fit and function.  I've always been one of those where I want the component to look as if it came that way on the car right out of the factory - forget all the crhome, know what I mean? 


Beautiful case and very professionally done!  Many of us here will be most appreciative of the process from start to finish.

Question, though, do you typically have a "look" or theme before you get to modding . . . or do you tend to address stuff independantly and bring it together as a whole?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> Question, though, do you typically have a "look" or theme before you get to modding . . . or do you tend to address stuff independantly and bring it together as a whole?



Its funny you ask because I have been trying to explain to many its hard for me to work with plans..
I just get metal, plastic and hardware and sit down at my table and work.
what I try to do is take the mobo and build around it, improving its basic design and cooling as I go, it just seems to work out.

I was at another forum(for a VERY short time) a couple years ago when I started this modding stuff and everytime I had an idea and mentioned it someone would say that it wouldnt work..One of the good things is I have no negativity when I work so everything is possible to me.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you should go with air cooling, it's a lot simpler to set up, less risks (leaking etc), and you can make some kick-ass fans and get a hurricane blowing through there!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its funny you ask because I have been trying to explain to many its hard for me to work with plans..
> I just get metal, plastic and hardware and sit down at my table and work.
> what I try to do is take the mobo and build around it, improving its basic design and cooling as I go, it just seems to work out.
> 
> I was at another forum(for a VERY short time) a couple years ago when I started this modding stuff and everytime I had an idea and mentioned it someone would say that it wouldnt work..One of the good things is I have no negativity when I work so everything is possible to me.



See, here's the thing, you can't say that a mod is going to be bad, or negative in any respect. If you look at stuff like that, then whats the point in even making your own computer? Yeah, you can do it cheaper, and get parts that are going to last. But, thats the good in that when you can't even think of the "better" things you can do with that video card if you change out this or put a ram sink here? I say, if your going to buy something, and know that you can make it better, go with it! You learn from your mistakes, and gain the knowledge from it. And if they think a case wouldn't be good to mod or anything else, then they have so bad of ep3n1sits that its not really worth it to put your points across. IMO that is.
But, you have sites like this, where is so open minded that its a great place do dwell, and learn from.  Don't know of a better place where you can show off the "littlest mods" and get so much great positive replys from.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> See, here's the thing, you can't say that a mod is going to be bad, or negative in any respect. If you look at stuff like that, then whats the point in even making your own computer? Yeah, you can do it cheaper, and get parts that are going to last. But, thats the good in that when you can't even think of the "better" things you can do with that video card if you change out this or put a ram sink here? I say, if your going to buy something, and know that you can make it better, go with it! You learn from your mistakes, and gain the knowledge from it. And if they think a case wouldn't be good to mod or anything else, then they have so bad of ep3n1sits that its not really worth it to put your points across. IMO that is.
> But, you have sites like this, where is so open minded that its a great place do dwell, and learn from.  Don't know of a better place where you can show off the "littlest mods" and get so much great positive replys from.


well said


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its funny you ask because I have been trying to explain to many its hard for me to work with plans..
> I just get metal, plastic and hardware and sit down at my table and work.
> what I try to do is take the mobo and build around it, improving its basic design and cooling as I go, it just seems to work out.
> 
> I was at another forum(for a VERY short time) a couple years ago when I started this modding stuff and everytime I had an idea and mentioned it someone would say that it wouldnt work..One of the good things is I have no negativity when I work so everything is possible to me.



I know exactly what you're talking about when it comes to putting things togethersometimes having no plan is the best plan of all - if something doesn't turn out just right, it could very well lend itself quite well to another task.  Kinda hard to describe that process, though, cause to others it just seems like it's brought together out of thin air.  I usually have a theme in mind, some blend of colors or something, and go from there.

Although, after a discussion on another thread here, I had mentioned fabricating a case out of a working mini-refrigerator or freezer . . . and I've been entertaining that thought more and more over the last week . . . I'm seriously starting to consider doing this as I have more free time into the summer . . . should prove rather interesting . . .


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about when it comes to putting things togethersometimes having no plan is the best plan of all - if something doesn't turn out just right, it could very well lend itself quite well to another task.  Kinda hard to describe that process, though, cause to others it just seems like it's brought together out of thin air.  I usually have a theme in mind, some blend of colors or something, and go from there.
> 
> Although, after a discussion on another thread here, I had mentioned fabricating a case out of a working mini-refrigerator or freezer . . . and I've been entertaining that thought more and more over the last week . . . I'm seriously starting to consider doing this as I have more free time into the summer . . . should prove rather interesting . . .





I think you should Imperial! It would make for one hell of a cooler and so forth! I think it would work quite well also! Just need to go and find that thread! 
Great thought Imperial!


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 6, 2008)

I have to say, that's some amazing work there MK. I'm not a modder myself, I just don't care enough about it for my OWN use. The thing is though, I love to see it. When I first came to TPU I just browsed though the custom mod gallery for about an hour and a half lol. 

This is by far the best mod I've yet to see on this forum, not the most creative, but it is defiantly the most resourceful, practical, and well thought out mod I've seen.

I'm sure you get this a lot, but good job.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> This is by far the best mod I've yet to see on this forum, not the most creative, but it is defiantly the most resourceful, practical, and well thought out mod I've seen.
> 
> I'm sure you get this a lot, but good job.



First, thanks for stopping by and the kind words.

"Practical" is what I shoot for, Im sure we all wish we could go out and get 4 3870 X2s, a 2000 watt PS and dual Quads. But lets be honest that is less than 1% of computing and I would rather help the others like myself to make better use of what we have.

And can we ever get told "good job" enough (I think not)


imperialreign said:


> I had mentioned fabricating a case out of a working mini-refrigerator or freezer . . .


You wont have far to go to get a "cool one"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 6, 2008)

MK... you should take donations for your future work. as much as people like your projects, im sure some may feel compelled to donate to future projects. also, are you gonna start making stuff for other people?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> MK... you should take donations for your future work. as much as people like your projects, im sure some may feel compelled to donate to future projects. also, are you gonna start making stuff for other people?



Definitely no to donations (I am no church)

I am happy to make or help with things that need to be made though.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> MK... you should take donations for your future work. as much as people like your projects, im sure some may feel compelled to donate to future projects. also, are you gonna start making stuff for other people?



Just because I like his work doesn't mean I'll donate lol...I mean I like Intel's processors, but that doesn't mean I'm going to donate money to them.

NO OFFENSE MK!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 6, 2008)

ok, ok.. it was just an idea guys. MK likes to work for his money and thats a good thing. 

so what's your next project gonna be?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

I am making 2 of these cases for others, and while I do that I will be re-designing this one for Phase 2.

now back to the question at hand, everyone please chime in on this as all of your opinions matter


MKmods said:


> so here are the questions...
> Do I refine the air cooling or water cool it? and why?


----------



## aspire (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey mark, Would you be able to make something like this

http://www.mnpctech.com/MnpctechBilletFanGrill.html

But thinner and anodized black?

Just curious if you have access to the machinery needed.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 6, 2008)

First off let me say what a great build you are producing here Mk,it's superb!!

It has given me the push I need to spruce up my old case which is near the same design,it's in need of some attention and seeing what you are accomplishing with yours,the modded fans are _fantastic_, makes me want to start modding mine. 





MKmods said:


> so here are the questions...
> 
> Do I refine the air cooling or water cool it? and why?



I say give water a try...the reason for this is although it's not everyone's cup of tea,it will show people just what is possible to make out of a cheap case and that they don't have to buy a top end full tower case to install their water cooling products.
Also I might get some hints along the way.

Even a water cooling system that is quick and simple to remove as some set-ups tend to be _buried _inside the case and can be hard to remove or you have to take other components out to service them.

Just my thoughts anyway.....but keep up the good work,I'm sure it will be inspiring what ever you decide.


----------



## pt (Mar 6, 2008)

air cool it!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 6, 2008)

id stay with air on this build and give water a go on the next one


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

aspire said:


> Hey mark, Would you be able to make something like this
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/MnpctechBilletFanGrill.html
> 
> ...


 
thats pretty easy Aspire. Instead of the mash being flat I would probably make it flush with the surface.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 6, 2008)

well - if you're building the rig for someone else . . . I'd have to recommend a great air setup.  Water cooling is great and all, but unless you're sure of someone else's tech knowledge, and depending on how much you trust them, you don't want to be taking the blame if something happens to leak a month or two out and destroys their hardware - being the last one who "messed" with it puts the blame on you in their eyes.

Even if you did everything within your power to make sure nothing would leak, there is still that chance something will fail or whatnot - y'know what I mean?  Unless they're willing to sign a notorized waiver releasing you from responsibility in the event of a component failure . . .


It'd be better to keep the acquaintances and run on air - at least this way you know it's safe.

Just my thinking . . . same reasoning as to why I refuse to fix my friends cars.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys..So far its looking like Air FTW!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2008)

air. that simple


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow. Just read through the thread.. What you can do is incredible! Now just to start a TV show! "pimp my 'putah pc" 

Seriously though, i'm inspired. Thanks!


----------



## pt (Mar 7, 2008)

just hope that doesn't show up in portugal 
puta = hooker 
pimp my hooker


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL, oh dear. I'd better fix that then!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

MK must have gotten lost in the casino!!! hope his luck is better than mine.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 7, 2008)

i would like to see how you trick out both things man!

i love your mods man.. you're about the best and craziest modder i've ever seen man!


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't believe this is the first time I looked at this thread?!  Mk you're the champ!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i've always been a fan of putting a computer in something futuristic looking.



			
				Erocker said:
			
		

> I can't believe this is the first time I looked at this thread?! Mk you're the champ!



LOL!!! where have you been? it's been over a week now hasn't it?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've always been a fan of putting a computer in something futuristic looking.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! where have you been? it's been over a week now hasn't it?



I... uh.. um... ran into an ex-girlfriend.  It's been pr0n night alot at the erocker household.  She's back off on her merry way now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL!!! was she just playing the "attention" card?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> I... uh.. um... ran into an ex-girlfriend.  It's been pr0n night alot at the erocker household.  She's back off on her merry way now...



BOOM CHICKA WHAA WHAW! LOL

Anyways on-topic: 

Where's the final pics MK?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> LOL!!! was she just playing the "attention" card?



No, here on business, even though she was pleasured very much.   We better not dirty up Mk's thread anymore.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2008)

moar photos.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 7, 2008)

pt said:


> just hope that doesn't show up in portugal
> puta = hooker
> pimp my hooker


hey PT, we have plenty of hookers here in Nevada (free booze too)



erocker said:


> I can't believe this is the first time I looked at this thread?!  Mk you're the champ!


welcome to the "nut house" erocker...

I got the comp in pieces...Il get some PS photos tomorrow.


----------



## pt (Mar 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> hey PT, we have plenty of hookers here in Nevada (free booze too)



*catchs plane to states*

btw, any ideas where to get the perforated aluminium?
i got some ideas


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2008)

MK, you are truly an artist. Can't wait to see what you do next. Great thread.


----------



## woozers (Mar 7, 2008)

Mad mod there. Props.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 7, 2008)

pt said:


> btw, any ideas where to get the perforated aluminium?
> i got some ideas


here is where I get mine, 
metalsupermarket.com



woozers said:


> Mad mod there. Props.


Thanks Woozers, and welcome to TPU

EDIT: Aspire was nice enough to point this out to me..
http://www.nvision2008.com/index.cfm
looks like there is gonna be a pretty cool place to show this comp.....


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

aspire said:


> Hey mark, Would you be able to make something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Like this?




My hats off to MNPCTech, alum is a PITA to do this with.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2008)

it looks even better without the screws. i like the black with the silver grill.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 8, 2008)

you know what would be cool? an air filter with a tab, cut a slit out in the metal just like an Air Conditioner.






- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you know what would be cool? an air filter with a tab, cut a slit out in the metal just like an Air Conditioner.
> - Christine



Welcome back Christine... its for a friend (aspire) on my comp I am going with the modded Silenx fans mounted in the o-ring.

its just those modded fans can take up to 8 hours each to mod.(hard for everyone to justify their use)

PS:CyberDruid was working on using an air filter for his case.. sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

OK I need ur help now again...this Nvidia LAN is gonna be pretty big and I want to make a good impression..
for this mod should I mod this case pulling out all the stops or build one of my CarbonFiber SFF cases.
Im gonna use my 590 mobo and 2 8800GTs in SLI.

Here are a few picts of my SFF cases (about 12" deep X 10" wide X 8" tall)


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

They are both amazing.  Bring a bunch of them and get rich!  Your work is unparalleled.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL, thanks erocker...But I need to build 1 and I seem to be kind of plain.

Since LANs are geared more towards 16-25 year olds thats the group I need to pander to.

I really need all of you to share your ideas for an insane mod. (Il built that)


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2008)

If you want to impress kids, use UV lights and lots of UV reactive stuff.  Get a good color combo going.  That in combination with what you're already easily capable of and do automatically will do great.


----------



## aspire (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey now, don't be so stereotypical 

Im 18 and my rig isn't one of those super flashy, seizure inducing, monstrosities.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> If you want to impress kids, use UV lights and lots of UV reactive stuff.  Get a good color combo going.  That in combination with what you're already easily capable of and do automatically will do great.



OK heavy with the bling...(maybe a switch that switches between color themes, red, Blue and UV)

But do you like the Tower or SFF style..
to me what I have seen is the older people like the SFF stuff and the younger like the towers.
(LOL except for Aspire who likes the SFF)


----------



## aspire (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm working on that satellite mod that i had thought up. Painted the shuttle case metallic gold today and I'm gonna be laying down the clear coat tomorrow for some nice high gloss.

After that I have to get ahold of some solar panels and figure out how I'm gonna mount them without hitting anything inside the case.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> OK I need ur help now again...this Nvidia LAN is gonna be pretty big and I want to make a good impression..
> for this mod should I mod this case pulling out all the stops or build one of my CarbonFiber SFF cases.
> Im gonna use my 590 mobo and 2 8800GTs in SLI.
> 
> Here are a few picts of my SFF cases (about 12" deep X 10" wide X 8" tall)



I think I'm looking at PC heaven.

MKmods, whoa.... those blow anything i've seen out of the water!

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj169/mkmods/Picture117-1.jpg

This one... u replaced the board O_O

I so badly want that PC.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

hey TK, let me know of the things that really stand out for you.
water cooling, SFF, Carbonfiber, alum,colors, etc...


aspire said:


> I'm working on that satellite mod that i had thought up. Painted the shuttle case metallic gold today and I'm gonna be laying down the clear coat tomorrow for some nice high gloss.
> After that I have to get ahold of some solar panels and figure out how I'm gonna mount them without hitting anything inside the case.


Run a tube through the middle, that way the panels will rotate


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> hey TK, let me know of the things that really stand out for you.
> water cooling, SFF, Carbonfiber, alum,colors, etc...



Absolutely everything stands out on that benchtop PC... I liked how you went for a HR-05 SLi IFX instead of a NB water block-certainly a smart choice. 

The fact that you build everything around your hardware stuns me! The CF, the mesh and alu, colours, what you pointed out is definately a standout. 

Heres something however you should consider, the rear IO are not reinforced, and thats what i'd really consider, by adding a shield that covers the rear IO on the mobo (like a box thing). 






See here, the Parallel port, with the pink colour somewhat ruins it. So constructing a box to cover it, (use the IO shield and spray it black or something as well and intergrate it into the box). I'd do that if the mobo wouldnt be used elsewhere... 

This is a personal taste, but i'd prefer completely clear hosing instead of coloured hosing.

Heres something that you could do- A full thermalright setup, on top of one of your bench-like cases. (Best to use HR-01 instead of HR-05). Okay its a costly idea, but oh well.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!
(thats EXTREMELY helpful)

Now everyone else tell me what you would do like TK did.....


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!
> (thats EXTREMELY helpful)
> 
> Now everyone else tell me what you would do like TK did.....



Onto another point, this is a more serious one. I'd install shielding for the PSU... even a simple perspex casing is adequate, for safety reasons. (or use your nice and useful plastic mesh)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2008)

OK....i've changed my mind. do a water build. it amazes me the stuff you come up with.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

If I just used Passive cooling up top (thermalright for CPU, Acceleros for the 2 8800GTs) than I could lower the bottom part, put a CF box around the PS and use the laptop hdds and DVD.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> If I just used Passive cooling up top (thermalright for CPU, Acceleros for the 2 8800GTs) than I could lower the bottom part, put a CF box around the PS and use the laptop hdds and DVD.



Full Thermalright FTW


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok looks like its gonna be a SFF case. Is anyone interested in getting this Rosewill Case? *Shoot me a PM*
(Il need $ to get materials for the SFF one)


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

Which one is the Rosewill?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

This one..


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

God, is that nice!  I really want a SFF case though, i just bought a LianLi V1000... I can't believe a Rosewill looks that good!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

the cooling is the good part, it kicks Lian Li in the balls 
Rosewill><LianLi, lol, sorry erocker I just couldnt resist..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 8, 2008)

Man, I really wish I could draw or use cad, so I could give you an idea of what I want done to my Stacker 830. Your work is amazing. Might have to pull out a TIG for what I want tho. lol.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 8, 2008)

Dude your customimzations KICK 4r53 i have to say..this inspires me to do more with my own case!


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

Make mesh slot covers and use black thumbscrews to fasten them on  Make the bottom mesh as well and replace the feet!!!!111


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 8, 2008)

HOLY CRAFTSMANSHIP, nice work!!! Can u make me 1?  j/k Looks like a work of a pro!


----------



## infrared (Mar 8, 2008)

What do you mean 'looks like'? lol


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice rig man good work.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. I want to start a business sometime this year and by the amount of PMs I got most like the the tower case but REALLY like the SFF ones.

Do you think I should concentrate on building a SFF case that I could sell? (Plug in wiring instead of the solder on version)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

man thats just showing off lol...amazing mod dude...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2008)

I think if you can do mods like this and sell them then A LOT of people will go with it. I know of one person on here that does a service like that. This could get you into the business, and allow some great things to go your way.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

Mkmods, one more thing, add heatsinks to the ICs (mosfets, etc) and make a mesh cover for the rear IO blocks.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Mkmods, one more thing, add heatsinks to the ICs (mosfets, etc) and make a mesh cover for the rear IO blocks.



LOL, Im Psychic (or is that psycho, I keep forgetting)


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 8, 2008)

Let me rephrase from my previous comment, "Indeed a work of a PRO!" good 1 mr. MK, wish I was near you.. So I'd pay you to make meh rig pretty


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 8, 2008)

God...I want to mod a case so bad...cheap Rosewill here I come!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I have listed it for sale at [H] (Im too noob to be able to sell it here, lol)
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1283013


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 9, 2008)

Man I can't believe they banned you from OCN.  I really enjoyed looking at your mods over there. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## sladesurfer (Mar 9, 2008)

Retrospekt said:


> Man I can't believe they banned you from OCN.  I really enjoyed looking at your mods over there.
> 
> Keep up the great work!



I agree, Im banned also


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

wtf? why are you banned? To nice? or just felt the need to tell someone what is what? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

LOL, we should start a "Banned Modders Club"...

"Bad Boys of Modding"...I can feel our legitimacy increasing ..Im gonna get a tattoo now


----------



## sladesurfer (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> wtf? why are you banned? To nice? or just felt the need to tell someone what is what? If you don't mind me asking



Yeah, if you look at my user name @ ocn,i havent been active since i dont know about 8 months. They didnt put banned cause they dont want people asking questions but oh well!  Alot of the old school OCN members that got banned are here now also http://www.blazingpc.com/forum/


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

That I can't see how from the both of you.. Two great guys that have some serious mod talent. I guess people just are people! Glad to see you two over here then!


----------



## sladesurfer (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That I can't see how from the both of you.. Two great guys that have some serious mod talent. I guess people just are people! Glad to see you two over here then!



Thanks, now that i see mkmods projects,im gonna have to step it up  Im working on a mountain mod case right now and i have a cool access to a metal shop 24/7 now  I will post a bunch of pics of my project. Im on to you MK


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh crap...my secret is out...

Will be looking forward to seeing your mods Slade.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

It looks like something good! I'll be waiting to see your mod, and thinking about getting something small now also.. Thanks a lot both of you two!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, we should start a "Banned Modders Club"...
> 
> "Bad Boys of Modding"...




Modder's with attitude!! ...I like...

Going to start my project soon,with some idea's I got from MK,will post some pics in a new thread.
keep up the good work!!


----------



## aspire (Mar 9, 2008)

I got banned form ocn because I joined BPC

The owner or whoever said you can't stay active there or be banned here. So I literally said F you and went to bpc until it kinda slowed down too much there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Taeric banned me 8 times. im flying under the radar now though. 3 months and no ban.

i got banned because i proved that the MODS are hypocrites.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2008)

I banning you all. 























j/k 

Seriously MK, I want one of your SFF cases, that would fit a standard ATX board.  I'm a little broke atm, but one of your cases is on the top of my "to buy" list.   You need to start a business with a website and everything.  We are all going to make you rich.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Seriously MK, I want one of your SFF cases, that would fit a standard ATX board.  I'm a little broke atm, but one of your cases is on the top of my "to buy" list.   You need to start a business with a website and everything.  We are all going to make you rich.



PM me when you want and I would be happy to hook you up.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Taeric banned me 8 times. im flying under the radar now though. 3 months and no ban.
> 
> i got banned because i proved that the MODS are hypocrites.



i did that on a forum and got permabanned it made me laugh cause i didn't like it there anyway


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2008)

i still go there mostly because i can buy used stuff for a damn good price. you find alot of awesome deals on there. 

i've found that [H] is a damn good place to find used stuff as well.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 9, 2008)

I' love to have more time to spend doing moding and all, too - but I've just got too much crap that keeps me from having any free time 

just like this weekend I've been planning on resleeving all my rigs cables, and fix some of my "patched together" cables with a real solution instead of crimp connectors, cause I'm tired of the black and I'm trying to add a little color to the setup. . . but I just haven't gotten to it yet

been planning on swapping the PSU fans . . . but haven't gotten to that yet

been meaning to buf/polish the inside of my case . . . haven't done it yet

been trying to get around to starting the paintjob on my case . . . still no go

still have a long list of stuff I haven't started yet on my second rig . . .


and since the other day, I've been devising plans for making a case out of a working mini-refrigerator as something to do come spring












anyone know if it's possible to clone oneself yet?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I' love to have more time to spend doing moding and all, too - but I've just got too much crap that keeps me from having any free time
> 
> just like this weekend I've been planning on resleeving all my rigs cables, and fix some of my "patched together" cables with a real solution instead of crimp connectors, cause I'm tired of the black and I'm trying to add a little color to the setup. . . but I just haven't gotten to it yet
> 
> ...



The PC in a minifridge won't work. the fridge will die. They aren't designed to run the compressor 24/7. With the heat the computer puts off, the compressor will never shut off, and it will burn out really quickly. Fridges are designed to cool your food once, then just maintain the temp after that.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The PC in a minifridge won't work. the fridge will die. They aren't designed to run the compressor 24/7. With the heat the computer puts off, the compressor will never shut off, and it will burn out really quickly. Fridges are designed to cool your food once, then just maintain the temp after that.



Just put your case in one of those restaurant walk-in freezers, put a parka on and OC your heart out!  Just make sure to protect from condensation!

And I'm glad to have you two and whoever else got banned from another site here.  We needed some good project loggers with unique mods!


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The PC in a minifridge won't work. the fridge will die. They aren't designed to run the compressor 24/7. With the heat the computer puts off, the compressor will never shut off, and it will burn out really quickly. Fridges are designed to cool your food once, then just maintain the temp after that.



buggar, didn't even think about that - unless I found a better compressor to swap out, but not worth the added money, IMO.  Perhaps I could use a mini freezer instead, as they're built to handle a bit more punishment . . .


Hmmm . . . there's always the sumbersible idea I had, too


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> buggar, didn't even think about that - unless I found a better compressor to swap out, but not worth the added money, IMO.  Perhaps I could use a mini freezer instead, as they're built to handle a bit more punishment . . .
> 
> 
> Hmmm . . . there's always the sumbersible idea I had, too



Nah that wouldn't work either.  What would work is having a radiator (For watercooling) inside a mini fridge.  

I was banned from OCN too.  I had my moola invite link in my sig.  I got warned for it by a mod for 1 point, then 5 minutes later (Before I even had a chance to take it out), then the big guy banned me for it.  

@ OP:  You think it would be possible to make a case with a window on the right side, and mobo mounted on the left for a reasonable price?  I might hit you up sometime if you could do that.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I think it would look better on your mobo, on my mobo it looks out of place (my memory is in different location)
> LOL, it does look kind of different...
> 
> 
> ...



OMG



Hey, because you are the moder of moders around here.

Have you tried spay painting your PCP yet? I have heard that you can, then you can take gell UV paint to trace in the soder points to make it stand out even more. Can you do this?


Dude I can't believe what you did with a 20 dollar case.


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about the spraypainting, but I know you can get UV paint or highlighter (Leaning more towards highlighter) and outline all your electric tracer lines on your motherboard.  It looks awesome but it takes painfully long.  I think I may be able to find a tutorial for it on OCN if it's still there.  Am I allowed to post the link here?  (Only asking because I know a couple forums that don't like links to other forums posted.)


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

Retrospekt said:


> Nah that wouldn't work either.  What would work is having a radiator (For watercooling) inside a mini fridge.



you mean the mini-freezer wouldn't work, or the submersible (cause I think I could prob pull that one off)?


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> you mean the mini-freezer wouldn't work, or the submersible (cause I think I could prob pull that one off)?



I meant the mini-freezer.  (You stated that maybe they are used to a bigger load).  I'm not sure about submersible...


----------



## Silverel (Mar 10, 2008)

Retrospekt said:


> I don't know about the spraypainting, but I know you can get UV paint or highlighter (Leaning more towards highlighter) and outline all your electric tracer lines on your motherboard.  It looks awesome but it takes painfully long.  I think I may be able to find a tutorial for it on OCN if it's still there.  Am I allowed to post the link here?  (Only asking because I know a couple forums that don't like links to other forums posted.)



I'm thinkin TPU is a little more lax about off-site linkage, especially if it's informative material. People come here for a reason yanno 

TPU  Everyone!


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 10, 2008)

Here we go, found it. 

UV Pen MOD for motherboards:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/61582-spooky-s-uv-pen-mod.html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 10, 2008)

i want to see that mobo thing with the highlighter.


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 10, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i want to see that mobo thing with the highlighter.



Look at the post above yours.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

That does look pretty nice and carnival! Pretty nice mod right there!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hey, because you are the moder of moders around here.
> 
> Have you tried spay painting your PCP yet? I have heard that you can, then you can take gell UV paint to trace in the soder points to make it stand out even more. Can you do this?
> Dude I can't believe what you did with a 20 dollar case.



Thanks a lot. Painting the mobo I have done before. I used a special coating "Red-X Corona Dope"
It forms a rubberized shield so condensation wont cause shorts. Its hard to do detail work with it.
Thanks to this post and Retrospekts link I may give it a try on my new mod.
(thanks to you both for the tips)


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

Retrospekt said:


> I meant the mini-freezer.  (You stated that maybe they are used to a bigger load).  I'm not sure about submersible...



hmmm . . . I might have to do some research then, but if it defi looks like a no-go, then, oh well . . .  I will have to remember that idea of throwing a reservoir in a mini-fridge, whenever I go qater cooled 

The submersible would be do-able, but not practical.  You'd have to render the board and cards as being unable to be seperated.  In theory, if you have enough rubber cement, and silicone sealant, after installing all the hardware and cables, you could dip the board into a vat of rubber cement - as long as there is no routes for water to contact the board, the whole deal could be placed inside a fishtank and run fine.  Should something ever need to be replaced, though, you'd be SOL.

I got the idea from seeing how on-board computers in cars are setup.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 11, 2008)

*Inspiration*

Mk man you are inspiration alive..........wow amazing. I'll pick up a few ideas and get modding my apollo case......should be fun.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

Merci...I will be looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome Mods Man!!!! Keep It Up!!!


----------



## nilfheim (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool I love black colour - it's really nice job.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you for stopping by, and welcome to TPU


----------



## pt (Mar 12, 2008)

we need pics here 
keep up the good work


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2008)

pt said:


> we need pics here
> keep up the good work


switching threads PT to this (going with a SFF case)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54782

PS: would anyone like the Rosewill case?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

First Dibs!!!!

How much?


----------



## pt (Mar 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> switching threads PT to this (going with a SFF case)
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54782
> 
> PS: would anyone like the Rosewill case?



thanks, i would take it if i had money ;(


----------



## Oliver (Mar 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Merci...I will be looking forward to watching your progress.



Got alot to do 'cause the cooling is OK as long as the front pannel is open.....will have to but some mesh in place of the smoked plastic and a 120 behind that pulling in. The side of the case has a 120 pulling in (blows on the southbridge& the xt's intake in fact) to and I was wondering about that??

In fact the plan would be: 
1x120mm fan intake front panel low blowing on HD's and the sb and   xt intake.
1x120mm fan intake front panel high (under DVD RW) blowing on Mems and in line with Zalman 9700cooler and exhaust
1x120mm exhaust high cfm

a few doodads here and there to cosmetically enhance the changes.......and nothing more bacause the case is pretty nice as it is.


----------



## aspire (Mar 12, 2008)

Its a great looking case Mk but I have a funny feeling all of us modders are pretty much broke.

Well except for DB...

Had a job interview yesterday so If I get that, there may be a few things I might have you fab up for me 

Also the an grill is scheduled to arrive today


----------



## MKmods (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Aspire, I forgot to post that I sold the case the other day. Thanks all of you for your support and PMs. Mark


----------



## intel igent (Mar 16, 2008)

congrats on your sale 

do you mind me asking what you got for it?

thnx again for logging the mods and sharing with us


----------



## aspire (Mar 16, 2008)

+1 on the price request lol


----------



## MKmods (Mar 16, 2008)

It was a good deal for the both of us.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 18, 2008)

F-u-k-i-n.  A-m-a-z-i-n-g.  That is very impressive to say the least.  You should turn this into a full time job, but it is good to see that you are making some money from it and not turning it back into scraps as u mentioned you did previously. You should make a video of you crafting this stuff, it would definitely be worth watching and learning from.  (maybe not with the g/f though)


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the podcast


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm still waiting for the podcast


That would be so fun...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Do it!!! You've gotta have a video camera.  And you have to do bloopers like 3DGameMan.  I would  to you if you put stuff up on YouTube.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Do it!!! You've gotta have a video camera.  And you have to do bloopers like 3DGameMan.  I would  to you if you put stuff up on YouTube.



Or any other place that had some decent quality, hah


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

once I finish a couple of these cases I will look into the video thing. Sounds like fun.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> once I finish a couple of these cases I will look into the video thing. Sounds like fun.



ooooh! case pr0n!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

MKmods: "And now we remove the top cover..."
intel igent: "Oh my God I'm gonna burst "


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> MKmods: "And now we remove the top cover..."
> intel igent: "Oh my God I'm gonna burst "



its not that simple


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh we'll see.  We'll see.  Keep in mind, MKmods will be in the shot...


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Oh we'll see.  We'll see.  Keep in mind, MKmods will be in the shot...



 unless Mk gots b00bi35 and a nice bum-bum :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

I just fell out of my chair... nuff said.


----------



## fluidmeister (Mar 21, 2008)

*Getting Banned?*

Hey MK,

I like the idea of "bad boy modders forum" let me know if you guys want to start a forum like that and I will set it up on one of our servers.

Your mods are what modding is all about, keep up the amazing work!

I like the non acrylic case ideas myself, carbon fiber stuff is very cool.

"da fluidmeister"


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2008)

Is that u Arron? Ooohh a forum for us rejects, sweet...


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Is that u Arron? Ooohh a forum for us rejects, sweet...



kinda like misfit island in "the christmas story" !

wanna join the fiend club?


----------



## fluidmeister (Mar 21, 2008)

*Forgot about Christmas Island*

I guess "misfits" probably is a good word to use to describe all of us that don't conform to conventional thinking.

fluidmeister


----------



## Silverel (Mar 21, 2008)

You guys should totally use TPU and make a "Bad Boys of Modding Clubhouse"

We've already got all kinds of stupid clubhouses going, at least I'd pay attention to that one


----------



## Oliver (Mar 24, 2008)

*New Topic*



MKmods said:


> Merci...I will be looking forward to watching your progress.



Its started here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55886


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

Nicely done! I bet it helped the temps quite a bit. 

LOL, Rosewill sent me 2 more of these cases to mess with. After I finish the Hogan case I am gonna get the Dremel out...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

After seeing this on their own?  Or did you tell them to follow it?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

It never occurred to me to contact them(I am not big on sponsor stuff). 

I remember once that I was using a Bunch of AC Fans on a build. I sent an email to the Co. and figured I would get a "well done" or something..

LOL, what I got was a brochure on their products in PDF format.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It never occurred to me to contact them(I am not big on sponsor stuff).
> 
> I remember once that I was using a Bunch of AC Fans on a build. I sent an email to the Co. and figured I would get a "well done" or something..
> 
> LOL, what I got was a brochure on their products in PDF format.



did it at least have the whole sale prices in it


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

This just proves that making cases like this, and allowing others to view can surly make something out of ya. Its all ways worth wild to make up.
Good Job MK! If I didn't have this Cosmos, I'd ask for one myself!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It never occurred to me to contact them(I am not big on sponsor stuff).
> 
> I remember once that I was using a Bunch of AC Fans on a build. I sent an email to the Co. and figured I would get a "well done" or something..
> 
> LOL, what I got was a brochure on their products in PDF format.



damn, that's kinda shitty on their part. you work that hard and make an awesome computer and all they can say is "here's are catalog"


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn, that's kinda shitty on their part. you work that hard and make an awesome computer and all they can say is "here's are catalog"


I think it has a lot to do with their translating dept.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude your Modding skills are absolutely AMAZING!! Natural talent right there..

I just wanted to know what you use to Cut aliminuim and or any metals?
And how did you shorten the PSU cables.. Could you please include a bit more detail there..

Otherwise Keep up the "Godmodding" man..


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2008)

Th3-R3as0n said:


> Dude your Modding skills are absolutely AMAZING!! Natural talent right there..
> 
> I just wanted to know what you use to Cut aliminuim and or any metals?
> And how did you shorten the PSU cables.. Could you please include a bit more detail there..
> ...



My favorite way is with these (made by Wiss)





(The red handle ones cut straight or left hand circles)

Sometimes I use a dremel but usually I reserve that for touch ups or small cuts.

as to cables I make the wires I am going to use the exact length by cutting and soldering new tip on. The other wires I dont use I remove them from the circut board of the PS (*Not Recommended* if ur planning on a RMA)


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> My favorite way is with these (made by Wiss)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo i have those same ones... further proof that I lack such skills... (runs off to cut some random metal)


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2008)

MK... how much would you charge for the SFF case with the handle?  Seriously... is it for sale?

This stuff is like art man... you should seriously consider contracting a manufacturer and selling your "designer" cases.  Have you seen the SFF chasis out there? theyre terrible!!!  The ram cooler tunnel you made? This stuff would sell for so fast...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2008)

the red one?


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> the red one?



yes... that one... I am interested if it is for sale (PM if so)... 

if not then look at avatar

I know it sounds like im kissing a bit of a55, but, as has been said before, these cases are sick.  you should seriously consider outsourcing the manufacturing of these designs... you would make cash money ho's.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Mark im gonna get me a pair of those and start making my new case today.. 

Thanks for the inspiration and i dont think im gna do the PSU shortening but im definitely gonna do the same cable management or get as close to it as possible..


Edit: How dod you connect all your LEDs into the fan and how do you connect a LED? Im a noob in the modding world.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> I know it sounds like im kissing a bit of a55, but, as has been said before, these cases are sick.



First thanks for the kind words

One thing about my cases is they are one of a kind. The Red one got a lot of attention because of its size (the fact that it could run 2 8800s and was MUCH cooler than any other SFF case didnt hurt either)

Hardware is pretty easy, you pick a mobo and CPU and go..But cases are a very personal choice. Some LOVE SFF cases and others LOVE Full towers. 

I cant imagine calling you a kiss a55 because you liked a case.
(that is one kick ass case)


Th3-R3as0n said:


> Edit: How dod you connect all your LEDs into the fan and how do you connect a LED? Im a noob in the modding world.


Here is a link to a guide to show more info
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2008)

10K, woot for Rosewill.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 1, 2008)

MKmods said:


> 10K, woot for Rosewill.....



WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2008)

I just got some ModdersMesh and rubber trim I ordered from Bill and the gang at MNPCTech and they threw in a gift. 
There are few standouts in online ordering that I have noticed... 

Newegg (quick delivery,excellent customer service)
PetrasTech (also quick delivery, excellent CS and their delrin DDC tops rule)
and now I add to my short list
MNPCTech as they have always been a great experience for me. Thanks Bill and Co.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 2, 2008)

You have the gift for making the not amazing, look amazing. I am seriously impressed of the quality fabrication.  I am one of your carbon fiber case fans


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

domy85 said:


> You have the gift for making the not amazing, look amazing. I am seriously impressed of the quality fabrication.  I am one of your carbon fiber case fans



Dam with your hardware and my case, Now that would make a kick ass mod.

Thanks..


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Mark, just wanted to link you to a project I just started.

http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f10/case-mod-ideas-inspiration-discussion-thread-171928/


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2008)

MK damn! I didn't know that you got that nice little "title"! It works well with you man! Very well


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 12, 2008)

I plan to get on that short list...


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 13, 2008)

Just went through this thread fully and I'm adding another "nice work" to the crowds of groupies you have here.

Makes me consider sending you the beige case of death I have in my basement for MKmods love; it was my first PC and I can't make myself throw it out


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Don.

I sold my 8800GTs yesterday and installed my 9600GT with the passive cooling..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814134040

LOL, it is 4C cooler than the 8800GTs were (it is running 36C right now)
I bought it for my 24/7 comp and I just noticed they had a rebate today. Im ordering another right now.

I know people see ECS and go "no way" but I have bought 6 of the 8800GTs and now 1 of the 9600GT and every one has worked just fine and the temps are EXCELLENT!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> I sold my 8800GTs yesterday and installed my 9600GT with the passive cooling..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814134040
> ...



thats funny how the passive one is actually running cooler, should have some good performance out those two


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> This one..



this is art


----------



## pt (Jun 23, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> this is art


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't be calling this man an art fart 

It's a great mod nonetheless


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL, thanks guys.


----------



## lamil (Jun 23, 2008)

thank you for the revive. glad i didn't miss this.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to TPU Lamil


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 5, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> this is art



We need fanart of this stuff 



Even after so long of seeing that pic, it still amazes me.


----------



## FAXA (Jul 10, 2008)

MK you've inspired me 

Me and my mate are thinking of doing something like this to a crappy cheap case as well.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks FAXA for dropping by and have fun.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 15, 2008)

That case is just sick and awesome!  Someday I hope my case mods can be within your ranks, again, awesome case.


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 21, 2008)

So dare I ask, after the $20 for the case... how much money did you dump into it make it look like that? awesome case though!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2008)

since its a prototype it wasent cheap. The idea was to show how a few things (mods) could help any case.
When doing a prototype mod there are many of extra hours getting airflow right, making places for wiring and fitting all the parts to work together.
I am doing a couple cases for Nvision08, 1 is a air cooled (or dual rad) with filtering of the air.

The second case is a triple rad version.

Those are going to be designed for anyone looking to buy a pre modded case. There is a lot more work on making them more useable (slide out DVD, HDDs)

And thanks Gilletter for stopping by.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 23, 2008)

im now download all pages of your work mk , it like a learn book for case mod


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> since its a prototype it wasent cheap. The idea was to show how a few things (mods) could help any case.
> When doing a prototype mod there are many of extra hours getting airflow right, making places for wiring and fitting all the parts to work together.
> I am doing a couple cases for Nvision08, 1 is a air cooled (or dual rad) with filtering of the air.
> 
> ...




What do you generally charge for something like that? Gotta be a pretty penny since I'm sure it takes a LOT of time, any real piece of art takes time... and time IS money. Wish I had the time and effort to do that


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2008)

There is too much work involved in modding to make money. The time involved is just too much...Than factor in Dremel Wheels, drill bits, rivets, metal, paints, hole saws and on and on...

The reason for this mod was to show you guys/girls that it dosent matter if you have a $300 case or a $19 one, a few mods to your case can make a big difference.



hayder.master said:


> im now download all pages of your work mk , it like a learn book for case mod


Thank you hayder.master


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah... I'd go through about 10 cases before I could live with one... I'm so critical in what I do, I want it to be perfect, so I'd cut it a bit too much and have to start over 

I've got a $40 case from newegg from Apevia (X-gear) and it suits me just fine... except I want to put like 4 more fans on it, just cause there's room lol


----------



## Katanai (Aug 7, 2008)

Hm... I really enjoyed this log. I was thinking about the same thing: getting a cheap case and make it shine. I just need to find one here that looks like this one. I always liked that style in the front of the case...


----------



## MKmods (Aug 7, 2008)

the Centurion 5 from CM is a very good basic case, and thanks


----------



## MKmods (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I just got this case back yesterday (traded one of my older SFF cases for it) and I thought I would re-mod it a bit with a few of my new ideas.
Here is a shot of it right now, notice the paint is still very nice, Pretty cool for spray paint.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok the cooling with this case was very nice. Now I am trying to wring out every ounce there is. Here is the rear panel





I really want air to enter through the front and exhaust the rear so I am removing every piece that will slow it down or cause turbulance


----------



## Silverel (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot! Rock it out MK, I'll be off in my voyuer corner enjoying myself


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Woot! Rock it out MK, I'll be off in my voyuer corner enjoying myself


Thanks for making me smile today...

I punched a few holes in the mobo tray to vent the back of the mobo where the CPU and NB is. While I was punching holes I thought it was a good time to make holes for the CPU mount so if I wanted to change coolers I wouldnt need to remove the mobo


----------



## FatForester (Oct 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks for making me smile today...
> 
> I punched a few holes in the mobo tray to vent the back of the mobo where the CPU and NB is. While I was punching holes I thought it was a good time to make holes for the CPU mount so if I wanted to change coolers I wouldnt need to remove the mobo



That's a really good idea. I'm surprised companies don't do it more often. What are your plans for this one?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 7, 2008)

I figured if 1 cooling tube was good 2 would be better, Also a color change is in order.


----------



## FooArm (Oct 7, 2008)

sooooo... beautiful ur like my new hero


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, you continue to impress me mkmods! i cant wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## WC Annihilus (Oct 7, 2008)

Mmm... totally watching this


----------



## Skrabrug (Oct 8, 2008)

great work as usual


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, just ordered these for my ol Biostar 570. When they get here Il show them mounted
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmsfocomohe1.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ensllowprcoc.html

 I am changing my Accelero S2s for the bigger S1s. Right now I am lapping them and mounting the Zalman heatsinks to the memory chips on my 9600GTs.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2008)

i'll have a fun one like this soon great work as usual mk


----------



## theJesus (Oct 8, 2008)

I love watching your work, but I hardly know what to say other than "wow, that's friggin' awesome" lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I love watching your work, but I hardly know what to say other than "wow, that's friggin' awesome" lol



a man of few words, cool

You are one of the reasons I do what I do. Modding to me is something best shared with others....

 Kind of like a fine wine, but without the drunk driving arrest and hangovers.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice one, I lol'd, and that's going in my sig 

edit: sigged 
One day, if I ever get a nice paying job, I may ask you to design a turtle-themed/shaped case for my gf.  I'd pay quite a bit for your quality work


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 8, 2008)

Paint it dark orange   lol


----------



## Steevo (Oct 8, 2008)

You have PM.


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 8, 2008)

man, just re-read this thread again, sick work

if I had the cash, I would want to see how crazy you could go on my plain ol' lian-li.

Be watching this for sure again


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

Steevo said:


> You have PM.



Replied to and looking forward to it.


ascstinger said:


> man, just re-read this thread again, sick work
> if I had the cash, I would want to see how crazy you could go on my plain ol' lian-li.
> Be watching this for sure again


glad you stopped by. I did a Lian Li mod a while ago, they are really excellent to mod (pretty sweet starting with a killer case to begin with)



aCid888* said:


> Paint it dark orange   lol


I was thinking of a red outside and black inside but after looking at CyberDruids case I am thinking of black outside and a red anodize similar finish inside.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking forward to the results.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> but after looking at CyberDruids case I am thinking of black outside and a red anodize similar finish inside.


Interesting, I had a dream about doing something similar the other night


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2008)

I got the Enzo coolers today and mounted them. Here is the before with the alum NB cooler.




A couple things I dont like are how the fins are on the cooler (up and down instead of side to side like airflow) and the back of the cooler is VERY rough

So here is the small Enzo cooler




the wires were quite long so I cut them down and sleeved them as well

Here is the other cooler. I mounted it with a bit of AS Epoxy(screws, who needs em..)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 10, 2008)

What fan did you use on the Enzotech?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> What fan did you use on the Enzotech?


It comes with one
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ensllowprcoc.html

I have had a few of them and they work well (especially for 37mm sq). They arent quite Thermalright Hr 05s but they fit well under the GPUs and with the airflow in my cases keep the chipsets cool.

I use the small one but they make a bigger one now (60mm sq.), I may try one to see what difference there is
http://www.enzotechnology.com/cnb_evgai.htm


----------



## panchoman (Oct 10, 2008)

that enzotek is a really nice fan... what board are you using? tforce 570?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2008)

panchoman said:


> that enzotek is a really nice fan... what board are you using? tforce 570?



Yep, I have had like 10 of them. I was gonna use one of the new N750 boards but it just was not worth $159 when the good ole 570 SLI is so easy to use.

One other good thing about the Enzo stuff is its forged, forging the metal makes it denser and it also dissipates heat better (oh yea the base is mirror polished too, saves time with lapping)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey MK Mods, no wonder you have a title of "Case Mod Guru", I have never seen anything like this.  I can't describe how good I think your modding is.  Keep it up dude, amazing.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot, and welcome to the thread.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Yep, I have had like 10 of them. I was gonna use one of the new N750 boards but it just was not worth $159 when the good ole 570 SLI is so easy to use.
> 
> One other good thing about the Enzo stuff is its forged, forging the metal makes it denser and it also dissipates heat better (oh yea the base is mirror polished too, saves time with lapping)



wanna give me a 570 for free?  anyway, that enxo cooler is kick ass, though i've never had a problem with the stock biostar, its out of the way, small, and silent.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2008)

the key word was "Had". I had 2 of the N750s too and they are even better.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> the key word was "Had". I had 2 of the N750s too and they are even better.



i see lol, so what are the main highlights of the N750?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i see lol, so what are the main highlights of the N750?


PCI X 2.0 (instead of 1.0, double the bandwidth)

Easier to OC (the 570 is insanely easy so thats saying a lot)

Chipset runs cooler and dosent need any modding (on board cooling works nice)

Hdds seemed to be a bit faster on the N750

I like the position of the memory , better for front to back cooling. (but you need to be careful with big CPU coolers)

AM2+ so works well with Quads

24 pin power is in better posistion

Also 1 good point of both mobos is 3 pci slots below the lower GPU, more room for stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks a lot, and welcome to the thread.



no problem buddy.  I'll be here for good hehe


----------



## MKmods (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been working on the mobo tray and thought I would take a break. While looking at the pieces I noticed the rear panel was a bit beat up from all the cutting..






I had a scrap of alum that was too small for another case I am doing but it fit this perfect, so I broke out the hole saws...





Looks like Im gonna be using a Corsair 620 I got from a trade with freaksavior so I cut the PS hole to fit the Corsair vents much nicer than just a universal hole like they punch in the panels.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^may I ask what those three holes on the lower right are?    Great job so far


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^may I ask what those three holes on the lower right are?    Great job so far


torpedo tubes..

for allowing heat to escape because I am using the really big Accelero coolers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> torpedo tubes..
> 
> for allowing heat to escape because I am using the really big Accelero coolers.



oh so its like an exhaust for your GPU cooler?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2008)

yep, I use a high speed fan in the front blowing back and the case is usually solid there. (Lian Li usually has slots, Rosewill no) So in the origional panel I cut it out and placed a piece of modders mesh over the opening. But the circular holes match up with the fan holes and look more even.

Origional





First Modded version





Second Modded version




Remember I will be using 2 of the 9600GTs with Acceleros


----------



## niko084 (Oct 18, 2008)

First time I took a peak at this... Man if only I had the time, sad part is I have the knowledge and experience to do it... Just too lazy with all the work I have to do


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

welcome to the thread niko..I am in the middle of a complete redesign, lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> welcome to the thread niko..I am in the middle of a complete redesign, lol..



now that sounds interesting...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that sounds interesting...



I am fiddeling with your 9950 OC thread and figured I would throw a bit of H20 on the CPU. I am not so happy with the Asus Crosshair II Formula board (especially because it was triple the cost of the Biostar)

So basically I will be making an alum panel for the front , kind of like the rear one. Still air cooling the GPUs (the acceleros cant be beat for their cost)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I am fiddeling with your 9950 OC thread and figured I would throw a bit of H20 on the CPU. I am not so happy with the Asus Crosshair II Formula board (especially because it was triple the cost of the Biostar)
> 
> So basically I will be making an alum panel for the front , kind of like the rear one. Still air cooling the GPUs (the acceleros cant be beat for their cost)



nice, you're going to see a nice decrease in temps bro, allowing you to give more voltage as temps will be lower.  Keep us posted on your progress.

BTW, I just bombarded the 9950o/c'ing thread hehe, a bit of comparisons between our runs, and my 9850 compared to my 9950.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

I just got my Biostar N750 board today SCORE! (was $100 OpenBox but came with more than everything (2 Driver CDs, lol)) After I finish up Steevos case I am gonna finish up this so I can resume OC the 9950.





I need to find a single rad, anyone got any extras?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I just got my Biostar N750 board today SCORE! (was $100 OpenBox but came with more than everything (2 Driver CDs, lol)) After I finish up Steevos case I am gonna finish up this so I can resume OC the 9950.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats dude, I actually had an extra single fan rad bro, but I am going to be using it this week temporarily .


Cant wait to see Steevos case, and some more results with the 9950


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks CP. I changed my mind again...I picked up a single 140mm rad
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx2.html

and a new Swiftech GTZ block. Had this block not been so good I would have freaked out about having to buy an AM2 bracket extra.

I like how the rear panel looks so much I am going to make a front one too.
Mt 9600GTs run so cool with the Acceleros (upper 20s to lower 30s) that I figured I would just cool the 9950 with H20.

Now Steevos is done I will spend this week finishing this up. By the way thanks Steevo for being so cool to work for and the parts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks CP. I changed my mind again...I picked up a single 140mm rad
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx2.html
> 
> and a new Swiftech GTZ block. Had this block not been so good I would have freaked out about having to buy an AM2 bracket extra.
> ...




That rad looks nice man.  Can't wait to see the rig once its done.  Good to see you going water   I can only imagine what crazy modding you're going to do this time


----------



## theJesus (Oct 27, 2008)

Yet another mod to look forward to from you.  Can't wait!


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 27, 2008)

That is nice, you got to get a show on that designer channel.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok got some stuff today for this




The rad is a new 140mm one. Its going sideways where the DVD normally goes. I cant wait to show you my idea for the 2 fans (yep only 2 fans in this mod)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^ hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyy up and do itttttttttt alreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  


can't wait to see how it'll look, and now that you mentioned only two fans, i'm definetely looking forward to this


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

this thing is just continuously better aand better, i read thru the thread and i thought u were done 3 times and ur still not lol

it looks amazing, im just starting my first mod today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> this thing is just continuously better aand better, i read thru the thread and i thought u were done 3 times and ur still not lol
> 
> it looks amazing, im just starting my first mod today



you mind sharing what your first mod is?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you mind sharing what your first mod is?



i don't mean to get off topic on MK's thread but it is my ooooooolllllllllllllddddd Sony Viao and it looks really plain so i decided i was going to spice it up, setting up a good workstation in my basement with good lighting for pics for my project log i hope to be starting

im just popping in some fans, some neons, LEDs, and repainting it - giving it to my girlfriend for christmas, she wont mind its old if it looks good lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i don't mean to get off topic on MK's thread but it is my ooooooolllllllllllllddddd Sony Viao and it looks really plain so i decided i was going to spice it up, setting up a good workstation in my basement with good lighting for pics for my project log i hope to be starting
> 
> im just popping in some fans, some neons, LEDs, and repainting it - giving it to my girlfriend for christmas, she wont mind its old if it looks good lol



thats cool dude, should come out nice.  Should post a pic or two when its done.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> this thing is just continuously better aand better, i read thru the thread and i thought u were done 3 times and ur still not lol
> 
> it looks amazing, im just starting my first mod today


Thanks a lot.. Feel free to post a log of your mod as well. I really enjoy watching others and learning from them.



SkyKast said:


> i don't mean to get off topic on MK's thread but it is my ooooooolllllllllllllddddd Sony Viao and it looks really plain so i decided i was going to spice it up, setting up a good workstation in my basement with good lighting for pics for my project log i hope to be starting
> 
> im just popping in some fans, some neons, LEDs, and repainting it - giving it to my girlfriend for christmas, she wont mind its old if it looks good lol


LOL, other than Rich "DarthBeavis" at PDXLAN I am the KING of off topic. Its cool that we all can chat about a subject we love.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks a lot.. Feel free to post a log of your mod as well. I really enjoy watching others and learning from them.
> 
> 
> LOL, other than Rich "DarthBeavis" at PDXLAN I am the KING of off topic. Its cool that we all can chat about a subject we love.



yeah man.  I dont mind if somebody posts their work in one of my threads let say.  Its just better for everyone.  Like my Phenom thread.  The more the post thats better, wish everybody was like us


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks a lot.. Feel free to post a log of your mod as well. I really enjoy watching others and learning from them.



not that you will learn anything from me being a first-timer but i would of never dreamed of doing this before reading your threads!! So thanks a lot to you!




> LOL, other than Rich "DarthBeavis" at PDXLAN I am the KING of off topic. Its cool that we all can chat about a subject we love.



yah that's the main reason i like this forum


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

Did I hear somebody say off topic?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

@Wile E
did you not read what was just said?



MKmods said:


> LOL, other than Rich "DarthBeavis" at PDXLAN I am the KING of off topic. Its cool that we all can chat about a subject we love.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did I hear somebody say off topic?



LOL, not in one of my threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

why would anybody wanna talk about off topic here, we are all about discussing MKmods case modding, why would you even think that Wile E???  Gosh!!!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, and here I though the discussion turned to boobs or something. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2008)

Boobs... wheres the Boobs?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Boobs... wheres the Boobs?



http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=boobs&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=boobs&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2



thats the best BDay present I got today.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thats the best BDay present I got today.



lol. Happy Bday.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=boobs&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2



uhm thanks for that i was actuallu going to go and google boobs but them...OMG Wile came to the rescue! lol



MKmods said:


> thats the best BDay present I got today.



is it really your b-day? if so hope you had a good one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey MK mods, dude sorry what was your name again, I was looking back through our PM's from a couple of days ago where you told me your name, but damn I can't find it.  Sorry.


Well anyways mate, hope you enjoy your b-day to the fullest dude, and cheers, many to come !!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey MK mods, dude sorry what was your name again, I was looking back through our PM's from a couple of days ago where you told me your name, but damn I can't find it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> Well anyways mate, hope you enjoy your b-day to the fullest dude, and cheers, many to come !!!!!



Mark is his name.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Mark is his name.



Hope so, thanks 


Happy b-day Mark, woooohoooooooo


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hope so, thanks
> 
> 
> Happy b-day Mark, woooohoooooooo



I hope so too. If not, I just made a huge ass of myself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I hope so too. If not, I just made a huge ass of myself.



hahaha, and so did I for the last post I put up


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

lol any earlier we were talking about getting off topic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I hope so too. If not, I just made a huge ass of myself.





SkyKast said:


> lol any earlier we were talking about getting off topic



there you guys go again with getting off topic 

Who could have possibly done that?  Shame on them


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

lol well it is mostly because nothing else is going on in this tread but we need to stop spamming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> lol well it is mostly because nothing else is going on in this tread but we need to stop spamming



yeah, seriously.

Sorry Mark, we have ruined the last page of your thread.  :::looks for case modding images:::


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2008)

:shadedshu .. I hope you know Wile E, you got me into "trouble" with the wife with that link ...

**sighs** Either way


Happy b-day Mark! Any updates with the case?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont mean to advertise but Mark said to share my first mod along the way so im just saying that i started my project log and you should subscribe, I'm kinda lost so any help would help lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i dont mean to advertise but Mark said to share my first mod along the way so im just saying that i started my project log and you should subscribe, I'm kinda lost so any help would help lol



what type of help are you looking for?

i'm going to work now, but post up, i'll check when I get back


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL, thanks for all the chit chat guys, and thanks for the Happy bdays too.

I am re organizing my shop to finish up the mod and setting up for a small Lan I am hosting tonight. This weekend I will make the front panel and the Carbonfiber mobo tray/Hdd rack.

I dont care how far off topic we go I enjoy hearing form all of you.

(>30K views, Sweet)


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, thanks for all the chit chat guys, and thanks for the Happy bdays too.
> 
> I am re organizing my shop to finish up the mod and setting up for a small Lan I am hosting tonight. This weekend I will make the front panel and the Carbonfiber mobo tray/Hdd rack.



that sounds awesome



> I dont care how far off topic we go I enjoy hearing form all of you.
> 
> (>30K views, Sweet)



gatta love that lol


----------



## technicks (Oct 31, 2008)

A happy birthday to you MK.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> :shadedshu .. I hope you know Wile E, you got me into "trouble" with the wife with that link ...


It helps to read the URL, and the post Wile E was replying to .



MKmods said:


> thats the best BDay present I got today.


it's it was your B-day?  Well then happy [belated] birthday to you! rockout: How old are ya now?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> :shadedshu .. I hope you know Wile E, you got me into "trouble" with the wife with that link ...
> 
> **sighs** Either way
> 
> ...


If you would've had Search Safe on, nothing bad would've shown up. 

Either way, sorry bout that.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2008)

I started putting the case together and found a mistake in my design so back to square one





The black I/O panel is out of my first mod (the Blue Aluminus case) I liked it as it was alum and the Rosewill one was steel.

I figured it was easier than trying to fix a panel. LOL, only part left of the Rosewill is top and bottom..I am going to try and save the face panel too if possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

^^damn Mark, you literally got a new case from scratch eheheh.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, it kinda messes up my whole $19 case theme...


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL I give you props for making a whole case, something I would never try


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2008)

Its kind of a whole case... kind of like if a Rosewill married a Lian Li and had a psycho kid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^yeah well, the case originally was still $19 .   

Thats funny BTW, hahah great quote material.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok I was making the rear panel and noticed because I am using a 400 watt passive PS the heat sink hangs down a bit more than a reg PS so there wasent enough room for two 80mm fans for exhaust. I looked all over, was gonna use a 100mm fan than a 92 than it hit me..Dummy I was only gonna use 2 fans in this mod. So lucky I didnt cut any holes...(yet)





Than I cheated a bit and added 2 more fans (more like aux fans cause their only 60mm ones)




One is to cool the chipset and the other is for the back of the CPU.

Here is a shot showing the heatsink





Tomorrow I will mount the 140mm rad in the front.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

like the idea of the 2 aux fans in the back good for cooling the back of the mobo + cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

damn Mark, coming out good.  Can't wait to see the RAD mounted, thats what I've been waiting for dude !!!!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2008)

the rad is mounted, Im just waiting on some hardware (fittings) from Koolance. Also I am waiting on some tubing for my fans.
I had to throw the hardware in the case to make sure it was working.. I got the mobo OpenBox and there is only 15 days to return it if no go. So far it is working fine, got vista Ultimate 64 bit loaded on my 2 WD 160s In Raid0, recognizes the 4 gigs of Corsair Dominators (lol, never had this much memory)
Seems to play CSS no prob, Sweet. Tomorrow I will take the hardware out and resume on the modding and get a few more picts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2008)

damn dude, no pics .  Thanks for the update though, i'll be here, can't wait.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, im sure this isant the pict you wanted but here is one





I am mounting the DVD on the top (above the upper fan hole) and I am putting in my iMON between the 2 fan holes. I am hoping to have the Carbonfiber mobo tray done by this weekend.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Rosewill married to a Lian-Li, that makes me think of those stories about some royal princess wanting to marry a peasant or something 

Carbon-fiber mobo tray?  $19 case is now a lost a cause , but ten times more awesome!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

wow how do you get such nice round fan holes?!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2008)

First I draw a circle with a compass than I use these




They are made for cutting circles


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

MKmods said:


> First I draw a circle with a compass than I use these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

hey Mark, mount the rad yet?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday.

Looking like a case!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Mark, mount the rad yet?



he already said:



MKmods said:


> *the rad is mounted*, Im just waiting on some hardware (fittings) from Koolance. Also I am waiting on some tubing for my fans.
> I had to throw the hardware in the case to make sure it was working.. I got the mobo OpenBox and there is only 15 days to return it if no go. So far it is working fine, got vista Ultimate 64 bit loaded on my 2 WD 160s In Raid0, recognizes the 4 gigs of Corsair Dominators (lol, never had this much memory)
> Seems to play CSS no prob, Sweet. Tomorrow I will take the hardware out and resume on the modding and get a few more picts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> he already said:



s**t thats right, sorry dude.


Well any pics yet Mark?  hahaha, I just can't wait to see what you did to mount that rad, should have came out really good?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> s**t thats right, sorry dude.
> 
> 
> Well any pics yet Mark?  hahaha, I just can't wait to see what you did to mount that rad, should have came out really good?



no need for sorry man was just pointing out,

i bet it will look sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> no need for sorry man was just pointing out,
> 
> i bet it will look sweet



haha no biggie, I know, and thanks.  I just feel better if I say it though 


Hey bro you are racking up your posts pretty quick man, good job!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha no biggie, I know, and thanks.  I just feel better if I say it though
> 
> 
> Hey bro you are racking up your posts pretty quick man, good job!!!



hey thanks I'm tring to take it easy some people are saying its bad 

They accuse me of spamming but I never have. I just love these forums and over a quarter of my posts are in my own mid thread


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> First I draw a circle with a compass than I use these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  I thought you would've used a hole-saw, but those apparently work just as well


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 5, 2008)

looking very nice.. almost makes me want to bust out the dremel on my lian-li, but unfortunately, I've got very shaky hands and cannot cut smooth to save my life

got me into open boxing for newegg btw, grabbed myself a dfi x48 to play with a week ago and it arrived like it hadn't been opened (or knowing dfi, some kid installed it, opened the bios and got horriblly confused and just boxed it back up rofl)


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Really?  I thought you would've used a hole-saw, but those apparently work just as well


The biggest hole saw I have is for 120mm fans, these are 140s. There is no way I am gonna spend $50 just to cut 2 holes.
Also hole saws are cool but they wear out, I have a pair of tin snips that are more than 30 years old.(still cut just fine)



ascstinger said:


> looking very nice.. almost makes me want to bust out the dremel on my lian-li, but unfortunately, I've got very shaky hands and cannot cut smooth to save my life
> got me into open boxing for newegg btw, grabbed myself a dfi x48 to play with a week ago and it arrived like it hadn't been opened (or knowing dfi, some kid installed it, opened the bios and got horriblly confused and just boxed it back up rofl)


I always wonder whats up with open box stuff too. This mobo was open box but came in its original box with every accy and works fine. I definately know the "Overwhelmed" feeling when looking at a DFI Bios
(Awesome boards, but thats why I switched over to Biostar, way more noob friendly)



SkyKast said:


> hey thanks I'm tring to take it easy some people are saying its bad
> 
> They accuse me of spamming but I never have. I just love these forums and over a quarter of my posts are in my own mid thread


Enjoying urself on a forum is not spamming.. asking questions is also good.



Chicken Patty said:


> s**t thats right, sorry dude.
> Well any pics yet Mark?  hahaha, I just can't wait to see what you did to mount that rad, should have came out really good?



Ok I am doing freaksaviors cable over this morning, this afternoon I will pull the hardware out of the case and my fittings should be here from Koolance and Il post the picts of my plan. Should be pretty sweet.


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 5, 2008)

Pure amazement. Complete works of art. I'm more and more amazed every single day that i am on this forum. It completely shocks the living shit out of me, what some of you guys can do. Complete gratitude for sharing your knowledge, Thank you.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn, your welcome.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

OK CP here are a few picts of my idea..




Im mountng the hoses on the back side of the mobo tray





Koolance has these beautiful fittings (brass) The Tee is where I will fill the system, just imagine laying the comp on its side and the T will be the highest point on the loop so it will be easy to fill.

Here is a shot of the pump and Koolance top.




I am really against acrylic in tops (they all have cracks) and parts under stress but Koolance really did a sweet job by installing brass inserts for the threads here




You cant see it but I made an alum bracket that supports the pump to the mobo mount, it also hides the pump wres.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks bro, thats a nice idea, and great way to run the tubing.

Let me ask you, how is the pump mounted?  It looks like its hanging over the CPU.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

First its connected to the Block with this
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=633

Than I made an alum support/tray













It attaches through the CPU block by a screw from the back side of the mobo.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

thats a sweet set up for the pump!

good thinking!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ x2, that is good thinking Mark.

GOd I cant wait to see the finished product.  Its going to look amazing.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 6, 2008)

Now I want a pair of those tin snips 

And I have to agree with everybody else that you've got an awesome idea with the pump there!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks.. after doing Steevos case trying to simplify the water cooling loop seemed like a good idea. The Liang DDC pump is MUCH smaller than the D5s, so hiding it in plain site was easy.

Tomorrow my hose shows up and I will start with the CarbonFiber mobo tray.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks.. after doing Steevos case trying to simplify the water cooling loop seemed like a good idea. The Liang DDC pump is MUCH smaller than the D5s, so hiding it in plain site was easy.
> 
> Tomorrow my hose shows up and I will start with the CarbonFiber mobo tray.



Great news!!!!

Are those Liang pumps any good, sorry I know if you use it it must be good, but its more of a general question


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

Compact, lots of pressure/flow/practically no noise its a win/win.

Add an aftermarket top and they are even better. (like Petras, just they were out of stock so I went with the Koolance)

http://martinsliquidlab.petrastech.com/DDC32PumpTopTesting.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Compact, lots of pressure/flow/practically no noise its a win/win.
> 
> Add an aftermarket top and they are even better. (like Petras, just they were out of stock so I went with the Koolance)
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.petrastech.com/DDC32PumpTopTesting.html



i need a new pump eventually, i'll look into these.  Thanks dude.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Compact, lots of pressure/flow/practically no noise its a win/win.
> 
> Add an aftermarket top and they are even better. (like Petras, just they were out of stock so I went with the Koolance)
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.petrastech.com/DDC32PumpTopTesting.html



Yep, a DDC with a good top out performs a D5 any day. Not only that, but if you get a reservoir top, they can greatly simplify loop set-up and bleeding. That's all I use is DDC's.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

One thing I noticed was the Koolance top had a very small ID for the exhaust port. I opened it up 2 sizes to 5/16 but it is VERY close to the mounting screws so I go with the Petras one.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> One thing I noticed was the Koolance top had a very small ID for the exhaust port. I opened it up 2 sizes to 5/16 but it is VERY close to the mounting screws so I would recommend the XSPC top.



I have a Bitspower reservoir top on my cpu loop. I don't know how it compares to the XSPC res top, but I know it at least outperforms a stock top. Plus it was fairly cheap and came with the Fatboy fittings stock. http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=22629&zenid=e7567cba598dd0b94dd37ca13b391141


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a bunch of the new BitsPower fittings, they are very nice. Thanks Wile E for the link and the heads up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^ hey guys thanks for this.  I really never looked at pumps and reservoirs into detail.  With the right parts, it can really simplify a loop :Toast:


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd check the plug on that Koolance pump to make sure it is not steel.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 6, 2008)

whats wrong with steel?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 6, 2008)

It'll start to rust and mess up your loop. Vey common with the Koolance plugs.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 6, 2008)

ahhhh, makes sense


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I'd check the plug on that Koolance pump to make sure it is not steel.



The thread inserts are brass but the plugs are steel..thanks for the heads up.  

Do you know if the Bitspower ones are brass?
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bishsistfig1.html


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes they are


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 7, 2008)

Im ready for some more


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

I am fiddling with the design of the mobo tray,  Il have some picts up this weekend.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> It'll start to rust and mess up your loop. Vey common with the Koolance plugs.



I'm not much of a Koolance buyer, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

if it rusts up then why doesn't koolance know that and fix it?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 9, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> if it rusts up then why doesn't koolance know that and fix it?



EDITED:
If you use the Koolance fluid rusting should be less of a prob, most of the coolants have additives to  reduce rusting and corrosion. (thanks Wile E for pointing that out)
Thing is a lot of people use plain water (not the best for preventing rust)

It does seem a bit silly when all the other fittings are brass to save a few pennies by making 1 part out of steel.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> If you use the Koolance fluid rusting should be no prob. Most of the coolants have additives to prevent rust and reduce corrosion.
> Thing is a lot of people use plain water (not the best for preventing rust)



i see



> It does seem a bit silly when all the other fittings are brass to save a few pennies by making 1 part out of steel.



yah thats what I was thinnking


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

OK I am waiting for the carbonFiber to bake, few hours more than I should have a pretty cool mobo tray. I got bored so I put in the first hose (woo hooo) I am waiting for the rest of the fittings (prob mon) but this will let you see part of my thought.

Here is a shot showing the iMON and rad






I am using red hose but put a piece of clear for the fill tube to keep an eye on the level.




I use 3/8" hose and 1/2" fittings so there is 0 restriction and clamps are unneeded.

Now on to copying SkyKasts idea for the exhaust vent...


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the picts!



MKmods said:


> Now on to copying SkyKasts idea for the exhaust vent...



ha I remember you saying that, what about the idea are you using?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 10, 2008)

MKmods: You're stuff continues to be awesome.  

You've not only given me inspiration for my current build, but I'm going back and redoing my previous one.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks for the picts!
> ha I remember you saying that, what about the idea are you using?



Im making the big rectangle hole with mesh (Im not using fans though)

Here is a shot of the mobo tray, I still need to clean the edges but you get the idea




That stupid Ultra glo coating takes up to 36 hours to dry so I have to coat the back side tomorrow.

Thanks NastyHabits.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 10, 2008)

wow want to give me a lesson on carbon fiber??? lol

that's beautiful


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow want to give me a lesson on carbon fiber??? lol
> 
> that's beautiful



ditto. thats freaking awesome man!


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 10, 2008)

*Open mouth*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

Mark, looking great so far bro.  Love the carbon fiber tray dude


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow want to give me a lesson on carbon fiber??? lol
> 
> that's beautiful


LOL, that mobo tray costs more to make than most comps cost.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, that mobo tray costs more to make than most comps cost.
> 
> Thanks guys.



seriously dude?  You mind sharing with us how much it costs??  Unless you have a reason why not, I would totally understand that so don't worry.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be happy to (I dont keep secrets, too old)
The carbon fiber cloth is at Tap Plastics so is the Epoxy resin and Ultra glo.
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=98&

I make a panel of metal first to get the idea than I layer about 6 layers of carbonfiber cloth and soak them with the epoxy resin than its put in a mold and covered by a plastic bag and I pump all the air out (along with the excess resin)
It takes a LONG time to cure so I bake it for a couple hours.
Once cured I trim it (works like fiberglass but the fibers are more of a pain in the butt so I wear long sleeves and a mask)
Once its shaped I mix up the Ultra glo (2 parts) and poor it over the CF panel. It flows out and makes a very thick glossy layer, the label says one coat of Ultra glo is like 50 coats of varnish  (also insulates it as carbonfiber can carry electricity) The Ultra Glo can take 36 hours to dry (sucks) so after about 6 hours I bake it too and it dries in about 3.

Than I need to do the other side (I probably have about 25 hours in this tray)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I would be happy to (I dont keep secrets, too old)
> The carbon fiber cloth is at Tap Plastics so is the Epoxy resin and Ultra glo.
> http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=98&
> 
> ...




damn dude, thats some crazy work.  Now I know why carbon fiber hoods for cars and carbon fiber body panels are sooo expensive hehe.

THats crazy though, can't wait to see the finished product already installed and everything.  Your work is crazy dude!!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks CP...there is a much easier way to make a cool panel.
http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber_Gunmetal_Titanium.html

If you go to You Tube there are a few tutorials how to do the real thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_gI3chGtww


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thanks CP...there is a much easier way to make a cool panel.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber_Gunmetal_Titanium.html
> 
> If you go to You Tube there are a few tutorials
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_gI3chGtww



so this is basically like a film.  Gives it the look, just that it really ain't carbon fiber, correct?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

its just a sticker, but it looks pretty cool in person (MNPCTech sent me a piece to see) But its 100X cheaper and a lot less time consuming to use.

The Cello is the real thing


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> If you use the Koolance fluid rusting should be no prob. Most of the coolants have additives to prevent rust and reduce corrosion.
> Thing is a lot of people use plain water (not the best for preventing rust)
> 
> It does seem a bit silly when all the other fittings are brass to save a few pennies by making 1 part out of steel.



Just having dissimilar metals in the same loop will cause oxidation over time, even with additives, as the metal start to react with each other.

And about not using clamps, be careful, even with you squeezing the smaller tubing on there, over time the tubing can lose some of it's elasticity, and can eventually leak.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its just a sticker, but it looks pretty cool in person (MNPCTech sent me a piece to see) But its 100X cheaper and a lot less time consuming to use.
> 
> The Cello is the real thing



nice.  Yeah but the im sure the sticker still looks cool bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

Mark, Wile E is right about the tubing loosing elasticity.  Be careful dude.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 10, 2008)

That tray looks insanely awesome!

As for the tubing, does Mark even keep anything put together long enough for that to matter?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2008)

theJesus said:


> That tray looks insanely awesome!
> 
> As for the tubing, does Mark even keep anything put together long enough for that to matter?



lol. Probably not, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2008)

Can't wait until its finished !


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

theJesus said:


> That tray looks insanely awesome!
> 
> As for the tubing, does Mark even keep anything put together long enough for that to matter?



This one is a bit different, I promise to keep it together. 


Chicken Patty said:


> Mark, Wile E is right about the tubing loosing elasticity.  Be careful dude.


Oh yee of little faith


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 10, 2008)

hey that vinal is great for a drive bay or PSU when you dont want to make a carbon fiber case for it lol, 

carbon fiber is too expensive to use for a "just for fun" project for me

but that mobo tray really looks sick


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 10, 2008)

I have to say that's a first for these eybulbs...it's perfectly beyond the call of duty

Having done a fair amount of fiberglas repair on boats I know just how ridiculous it is to make a single part from a mold...you've got a plan....doncha.

Vacuumbagging is just so pro...again 

You have to have a perfect mold to get a perfect part...it really shows how much you love to mod


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL, it is a crazy amount of work just to make 1 part. 

Once the comp is done I think it will make more sense, I can see it finished in my head and its pretty sweet.

Thanks CD.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 11, 2008)

I get lots of ideas that look great in my head, but I lack your ability to make them come to life.  And for that, I truly respect and envy you  

edit:  And you too CD


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread has so much useful info in it, It should be Stickied!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

andrewsmc said:


> This thread has so much useful info in it, It should be Stickied!



I agree, who else does?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

i agree but it'll never happen

project logs end, something that ends wont get stickied

wish it could tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i agree but it'll never happen
> 
> project logs end, something that ends wont get stickied
> 
> wish it could tho



yeah< i thought about that after my post.  Oh well...


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 11, 2008)

Hm, I thought of it as more of a guide than a log.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

andrewsmc said:


> Hm, I thought of it as more of a guide than a log.



good point but so are others, and its in the "project log" section to share what you did


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

so we just have to keep building then....


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> so we just have to keep building then....



yep build away!

are you doing anything else in cf?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

The prob with CF is you need to make moulds for every part, that takes a ton of $$ and time. I will probably laminate a few parts (thin alum skin with CF on both sides). Maybe the Pump mount and DVD sides.
Right now I am waiting for my fittings and fiddling with the rear panel. I ordered the 5.25 ID tubing for the fans but its coming "slow boat from china" shipping by UPS.(wont get here till next week)

I am also thinking about switching PSs (I have a FSP 400 fanless one now) and I was thinking of using my PC Power & Cooling 510 but I need to make it fanless so my comp only uses 2 fans (for some reason I wanted to make a comp with 2 fans)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

lol, I guess I can understand wanting overheated hardware....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2008)

that metal case does serve a purpose, heat reduction and EMI protection.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> lol, I guess I can understand wanting overheated hardware....


LOL, no way Jose..this comp is gonna run VERY cool (20-30C range)

(especially with the new Patented SkyKast exhaust vent/mesh)


eidairaman1 said:


> that metal case does serve a purpose, heat reduction and EMI protection.


Thats why I wear my trusty alum foil hat.

LOL, I modded that poor 510 PS so many times I have no clue where its cover is anymore...


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, no way Jose..this comp is gonna run VERY cool (20-30C range)
> 
> (especially with the new Patented SkyKast exhaust vent/mesh)



hah oh yah forgot about that beast!



> Thats why I wear my trusty alum foil hat.



omfg that reminds me one of my ex's mom put aluminum foil around the front door to keep the aliens away and......nevermind lol thats for another time :shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

here is my copied idea for a back panel from SkyKast





The mesh is too short and backwards (one side is smooth one rough) but its the only scrap I had left. Looks like I need to get some more.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 11, 2008)

mmm, mesh is sexy   Looks good


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish I got that mesh LOL I accidentally ordered the stuff with rlly tiny holes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

Mark, mesh looks good bro.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I wish I got that mesh LOL I accidentally ordered the stuff with rlly tiny holes


Careful as that can only let 40-60% of air pass through it. The hex is the best I know of (79%)


----------



## steelkane (Nov 12, 2008)

kick-ass job with the fabrication on the new panels,, also my hat off to you on the CF mobo tray. I believe, when it comes to modding there's no such thing as overkill.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Careful as that can only let 40-60% of air pass through it. The hex is the best I know of (79%)



mark with the actuall statistics.. damn!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

panchoman said:


> mark with the actuall statistics.. damn!



hah yah its great to be able to ask a question and be able to be confident in the answer!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok I am fiddeling with the HDD mounts, here is what I got so far




I was gonna use my four 80 Gig laptop Hdds but desided to go with the 2 WD 160s in Raid0 (almost silent Hdds)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

Mark that is brilliant bro.  Amazing thinking for the mounting of those HDD's


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks CP, I wanted simple but secure. The inside brackets are carbonfiber (part of the mobo tray)
For this mod the cool thing is I am mounting the 2 fans on the inside at the edge of the mobo so I didnt want to block the airflow but wanted the Hdds to get cooled.

I am re doing most of the inside for the new PS (the PC Power & Cooling 510 is quite a bit different than the 400watt fanless FSP I was gonna use) + I need to make room in the front for the 3 voltage controls.




This poor PS has been modded so much The wires are only like 6" long. I am gonna have to make all new ones as well as some type of cover to direct air through it.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

and those HDD's WILL be cooled!!! lol really perfect design for the mounts!

its such a shame that your beautiful mobo tray has to be covered!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

40-60% isn't bad, and it should be able to filter somewhat since I believe he's using it on the front as well.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> 40-60% isn't bad, and it should be able to filter somewhat since I believe he's using it on the front as well.



to me thats aweful Thats like buying a 50CFM fan that only is 25cfm not to mention it adds a lot of noise as well.

I would use it for brackets and stuff and buy a piece of the hex..I am trying to figure where I can get it cheap (If anyone knows please let me know)


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, it depends on the intentions of it.  I personally prefer filtered intakes, so it doesn't bother me.  For exhaust, I agree with you though.  As for noise, just don't mount the fan directly against the mesh.  If you put some space in between, it'll be quieter.

btw, Nice idea with the hdds, and what are the voltage controls on the psu for?  I had the page open for a while before getting to it so I didn't see your posts


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

hah nice 6" wires, where did you get it from?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Well, it depends on the intentions of it.  I personally prefer filtered intakes, so it doesn't bother me.  For exhaust, I agree with you though.  As for noise, just don't mount the fan directly against the mesh.  If you put some space in between, it'll be quieter.
> 
> btw, Nice idea with the hdds, and what are the voltage controls on the psu for?  I had the page open for a while before getting to it so I didn't see your posts



At PC Power & Cooling its an option, there are 3 controls that will adjust the 3.3, 5 and 12V rails. As for the filtered intake just wait till you see my idea on that for this comp(ur gonna freak!!!)



SkyKast said:


> hah nice 6" wires, where did you get it from?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

omfg thats awesome!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL, I have to admit it was pretty insane..Full ATX mobo, Water cooling, SLI and 2 HDDs in Raid0 all in about the size of a PS box.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

thats not even funny! thats just over the top! lol man now thats a sweet mod


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn that is crazy awesome, I wish I could have that!.  The box on the left in the last pic is upside down though 

If you think that was a good deal at $80 though, I got my 750w pc p&c for $100 shipped


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thats not even funny! thats just over the top! lol man now thats a sweet mod







theJesus said:


> If you think that was a good deal at $80 though, I got my 750w pc p&c for $100 shipped



the 750 was a very good deal for an excellent PS, but the 510 is a "Turbo Cool" series  PS, with quality beyond just about any other PS made.
(with the mod of the controllers it was over $300)


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, well shit, I am sorely mistaken  (and jealous)

And that article is purely amazing.  The face in this pic from it sums up my reaction:


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for that. 
I hate articles, takes too much time from my work but the admin there asked me to do it and basically wrote it for me.

LOL, that pict seems like 100 years ago.. I was trying to show how the 8800GTS (320mb version) exhaust bracket sucked..


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, I can understand not liking to write articles.  That was pretty cool of you to do it though, and equally cool that the admin asked you to and helped you write it


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

wow well as much as you hate them that was a sweet article, I could imagine..."MKmods Weekly"
A magazine of your work would be sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

That SFF box is killer!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> yeah, I can understand not liking to write articles.  That was pretty cool of you to do it though, and equally cool that the admin asked you to and helped you write it


They are a pretty cool group of guys (mostly from the UK) Kempez (Matt) basically was responsible for it.

Hey Sky and theJesus here is a link to a few of my SFF cases I had here at TPU
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54817


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

wow those are some ass-kicking cases LOL especially the Lego one!!!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

Those are amazing cases.  I've actually seen that thread before I think, and I've always loved the Lego case cuz I've been a "lego maniac" since I was 4 years old


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow those are some ass-kicking cases LOL especially the Lego one!!!


Its funny but it dosent matter what crazy thing I do to a mod.. Carbon Fiber, no wires, H20...When I go to Lans people really love the Lego one, it uses a silly VIA 1000 CPU but they dont care everyone thinks its the coolest. Some day I would love to rebuild it with a bit newer hardware.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

I've always wanted to make a lego case.  DFI LP board + Palit card with their yellow cooler would be so awesome looking in a lego case


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its funny but it dosent matter what crazy thing I do to a mod.. Carbon Fiber, no wires, H20...When I go to Lans people really love the Lego one, it uses a silly VIA 1000 CPU but they dont care everyone thinks its the coolest. Some day I would love to rebuild it with a bit newer hardware.



I'm notsaying I don't like your other mods it's just that the Lego one stands out the most because it is the most unique in the way of it probably never being done before


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I'm notsaying I don't like your other mods it's just that the Lego one stands out the most because it is the most unique in the way of it probably never being done before



I understood what you were saying..The Lego one is funny, someone saw it on a Russian site, I have no clue what they say about it.
http://www.modnews.ru/news/modding/2008/3/3/6324/


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

I think a lot of people appreciate the Lego one because it's kinda nostalgic and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg for the material or tools.  All the carbon fiber and other expensive/fancy stuff are purely amazing works of art in their own right but something like a lego case will probably always stand out more than any uber case


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

its funny Legos are really fun to work with but definitely not cheap. Even for that little case 7" square and 3" tall my Bro gave me a bunch and I paid like $20 for the rest.

This looks like a fun mobo to use
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153114


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

well, I was thinking along the lines of the fact that there's a lot of people out there who still have a big tub of legos somewhere from when they were kids.  Hell, my friends and I still buy legos sometimes just cuz they're so damned awesome 

btw:  partially translated version of that link here

edit:  Oh, and with the prices of nice SFF cases today, legos are still probably cheaper


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for that, I tried 10 times on my own and never could understand it.

(and yes Legos are cheaper than a fancy SFF case,, and another cool thing if you drill a hole in one in the wrong place just throw it away and replace the block)


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

lol I still can't really understand it, Russian seems to always  translators


----------



## steelkane (Nov 12, 2008)

I went to check out your lego mod on that russian site, & noticed they have some of my mods on there,, Thanks for the link, I wish I knew what they are saying.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

pretty cool to see ur stuff half a world away


----------



## steelkane (Nov 12, 2008)

well said


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I understood what you were saying..The Lego one is funny, someone saw it on a Russian site, I have no clue what they say about it.
> http://www.modnews.ru/news/modding/2008/3/3/6324/



here the web page is translated: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat...ng/2008/3/3/6324/&lp=ru_en&btnTrUrl=Translate

its funny they think u made it for the designer of lego


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Sky for that. 
I was having trouble finding some hex mesh for this mod (usually MNPCTech but they are out) and than a miracle happened
http://www.cyberdruidpc.com/catalog/index.php
Big thanks CD for the fast shipping and by the way, very nice site.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

woah thats perfect!

I will be ordering that and keeping the morwe restricting mesh for something else


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok I cant find the case for the 510 so I grabbed a piece of alum and made my own. 
(the front intake and top of the PS case will be alum mesh)





My plan is since CyberDruid was nice enough to sell me some alum mesh I am gonna make the back panel mesh 1 piece from the bottom to the top (covering the exhaust of the PS)
Also since the Rosewill mod had that big oval hole in the top I mounted the PS with the heatsinks facing up and the top of the PS case will be mesh as well to vent the heat up. No sodas or liquids of any kind will be allowed to be set on top of this comp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2008)

^^^ looking good.  How long do you project till its done?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

wow nice

I blame you for the economy crashing!!! noooooo you make your own stuff you need to BUY BUY BUY!

oh btw MK can you post that link where you get the fake sticker CF? Thanks


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL, at this rate never....I am hoping to get it assembled and wired over this weekend. I am having gaming withdrawals (I dont even play that much but something about "NOT" being able makes it worse)

Most of the deal is wiring now, Probably take 3 days or so. Than last will be painting and Im not sure to powdercoat, anodize, paint or what yet.


SkyKast said:


> oh btw MK can you post that link where you get the fake sticker CF? Thanks


http://www.mnpctech.com/
(they are a great group of guys, and its important to support the modding community)


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its funny but it dosent matter what crazy thing I do to a mod.. Carbon Fiber, no wires, H20...When I go to Lans people really love the Lego one, it uses a silly VIA 1000 CPU but they dont care everyone thinks its the coolest.* Some day I would love to rebuild it with a bit newer hardware*.



Someday I bet you will


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks I am getting some from them but NOOOOO they are out of hex mesh!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2008)

Mark, I see you bend alum like it's nothing, but how would you get proper results?
I saw your little tutorial on bending Acrilyc/Plexi, so I think using some proper (wooden) clamping will do to prevent damaging.
Problem is my alum plate is rather thick (1-1.5mm) and has structure on one side. I think I'll make tear marks by just bending it. Would heating up help?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2008)

The panels I use are .032 to .060 thick.(similar to 1 to 1.5mm) I have a 36" metal brake now as well as a 18" bench model.
It is not a box brake so it can be a challenge doing several bends and for them I clamp blocks of hardwood and bent it like the plastic over the edge of my desk.
Heating may be a possibility but I have never tried it, I would be afraid of warping the metal.

see if you can track down one of these
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39103


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2008)

Well that was a quick one!
I think my biggest concern is the structure on the plate will tear or damage:






I also saw this pic:





And found out you put a slimline drive in there. I couldn't find a worklog though. Can you share with me how you fastened that drive?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 13, 2008)

Not to hijack but I have found that you can heat the metal with a torch then let it cool and it will be annealed (softer) and almost too easy to bend. Heating it again all over and quenching it with wet rags or a bucket of water will harden it somewhat again.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks CD for the tip.



Thrackan said:


> Well that was a quick one!
> I think my biggest concern is the structure on the plate will tear or damage:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL because the hole in the faceplate was very snug all I needed to do was place a piece of Velcro on the top of the DVD drive and Velcro it to the alum plate.

One other thing about the alum bending, try it on a small (scrap ) piece first to see how it works.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2008)

Velcro! That didn't even cross my mind! Brilliant solution


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2008)

And thanks again for the bending lesson, I just tried a small piece.
I totally forgot about the curve you bend in somehow  so no damage at all to the structure.

We've got one of these in the shed, dunno what the english word is:




but that works like a charm! 90 degrees bends are a piece of cake!

Now I've got even more ways to work out the several bracket types I need.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2008)

bench top vise, and congrats.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sorry I just read through the metal bending conversation and I might of missed it but how do you got nice round bends? It seems like a vise would make them pointed


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2008)

I got a nice curvy bend... I guess the material will do that for you if you bend it nicely 

Pointed bent metal = broken metal I guess.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I got a nice curvy bend... I guess the material will do that for you if you bend it nicely
> 
> Pointed bent metal = broken metal I guess.



oh ok sweet, thanks


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 13, 2008)

True...the material itself deteremines the radius of your curve up to a point. If you round the edge of a piece of scrap wood first and clamp the metal to that it will sort of follow the curve in the scrap.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> True...the material itself deteremines the radius of your curve up to a point. If you round the edge of a piece of scrap wood first and clamp the metal to that it will sort of follow the curve in the scrap.



right good thinking thanks for all these helpful tips


----------

